# PCOS CHIT CHAT PART 9 ......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting 

  to all


xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

WAW part 9 already my how we ladies can talk 

Hope you are all well


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

Chazz - I'm 26, partner is 24. I'm having treatment at Lancaster at the moment, but I'm going to Barrow hospital next. I have had 4 months of Clomid but it turned me into a woman from hell ( DP would agree) so i came off it, it wasn't worth risking relationship for. At the moment I'm on my 3rd cycle of OI with Menogon, this is the only month i have had a good follie ( 18mm ) on scan day and a had hcg the day after, so it may have grown at little more, not too sure if thats how it works? I'm currently on day 18, i had hcg on day 15.
I found out i had polycycstic ovaries a couple of months ago. when i had hsg they found that my left tube was open but it was incocclusive about my right tube, they said it may have been in spasm. I started metformin a couple of weeks ago and at the moment they make me feel quite yucky, especially at night when i have taken both tablets, he wants me to go up to 3 yikes.
I know what you mean about partners understanding, sometimes i think my fella thinks i get upset over nothing, and that he doesn't understand. Most people are like that tho that haven't been through this. 

Tracy - Well done on the weight loss, lets hope you get the result you want on Thursday   

Twiggy - I don't often ovulate but when i do  i also get a pain down my side so i presume that has something to do with it.

Hey Jen - Hope you are o.k 

Right thats me, sorry to anybody that i haven't mentioned but its only my second time on this thread and i don't know anybody yet

Hope you are all well and having a good weekend, even if the weather is a bit rubbish.

Claire xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Good morning ladies how are we all today?

hi bbmonster welcome to the pcos thread, everyone is really nice and supportive. I have been on clomid a year so know how you feel, next cycle is my last one then onto something new. I am on day 18 today so just 1 day behind you, i didnt have any +ve opk results but on scan last week had 3 large and 1 med follie so hospital told us not to try this month as to high a risk of multiple birth, is so frustrating as know i am running out of time on clomid. I did have pain in side on Friday so am hoping that i did ovulate and there was some    waiting up there  fingers crossed. I think follies grow everyday so should have got alittle bigger, good luck 1 is all you need  I was diagnosed with pcos nearly 2 years ago, dont ovulate without clomid 

Chazz i hope you are feeling better today, it must be really frustrating waiting on dh, have you sat down and told him how you are feeling and how this is affecting you? My dh wasnt keen but done it, although i think it is harder for men than women? they get scared that if sperm count low then they are less of a man or something?? luckily my dh was fairly normal, not brilliant but ok. The problem is with me not ovulating and i think that it is easier for him to accept that. Good luck honey and keep your chin up .

Hi Jen welcome to this thread, i was paranoid when i found out had pcos however it affects everyone differently and you may be ok? If you need to know anything just ask and i will try to help. 

Tracey25 hope you get a bfp     when do they think you ovulated? when can you test?

hi to everyone else   to all,
                                                        twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi all

bbmonster I wish you all the best with your TX and hope that you get you much awaited  .

Twiggy I have talked to DH to the point that I am   that much I can hardly see  .  But it does not help at the end of the day.  I am going to have to wait for him to be ready, I just hope that it before I reach 30  .

I hope all of you are well

Love Charlotte


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls.. I'm here... honest

I did a really long post the other night and it dissapeared on me    So I got really peeved and gave up.. SORRY
I haven't been around much recently as me and DH have been sorting life/house out a bit.. We moved in here 4 years ago and haven't actually made many changes at all...But MIL is giving us so money so we can re-dec the front room and a new fire/back boiler, and also new bathroom.   So me and DH have sorted 'us' out as well.. The usual marriage rut  

As I haven't been on Met for long, I'm not sure what my body is doing ?!?! I had my 1st AF for 4 months within the week of taking Met, and I am around day 14 ish (not sure as spotted for a few days then stopped then started proper AF) and got a HUGE headache/migraine/Moody/tired for past few days.. Was my body trying to Ovulate? I didn't get any cramps etc, but never really noticed them before Met   

Anyhoo... enough about me, I hope you are all doing well.. Looking forward to Halloween/Samhain 
XxXxXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to say im still here and reading the posts just never seem to have time to post at the mo 

shellebelle good to see you posting! 

welcome to the new pcos ladies posting 

im off to see gp next week to get referal to endocrinologist for my pcos at the hospital as for the last 7 years it has taken a back burner to the fertility tx so about time someone listened to me about it 

will let you know how i get on

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

hi again suzie, it takes ages to read all entries then post doesnt it, hope you are ok hon,

shellebelle, i am sure your house will look lovely! good luck with tx, i dont usually notice ovulation pain so you may have ovulated? do you take your bbt?

oh Chazz i hope you are ok, dont know what advise to give you. Am always here if you need to talk  keep your chin up honey and i hope dh does sample soon.

hi to everyone else.
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Chazz

Hope you are feeling better, and that he does the sample soon, men can be soooooooo aaaaaarrggghhhhhh. Does he understand how hard it is for you/ My partner wasnt really looking forward to it but he knew that i had done my bit and said it was only fair that he did his. I had the lap before he gave his sample but then they wouldn't do anything else until he had done it so off he went. 

olive - good luck at the hospital hun xx

Shellebell - How long have you been on metformin? Im on 2 tabs at the moment and should be going up to 3 but i really can't face it, i dread eating which really isn't like me, my dad in law says i'm like human dustbin. Hopefully with me not wanting to eat i should lose some weight? Did you lose any or did you not need to?
When you ask if your body was trying to ovulate what do you mean? The migraine could have been because of AF, do you have regular periods?


Hello to anybody i have missed, and take care xx

Claire xx


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

i think i ovulated around the 23rd oct but im getting tested on thurs at the doctor!! god i hope its


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Tracy - good luck


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

what do you think? could i be? ive trying for 4 years now and i guess im afraid my brain is giving me the symptoms, my sister says i shouldnt get my hopes up and thinks my brain is doing it to me but we dont get on that well as she has unexplained infertility and doesnt want to look into it any further.

i try to be there for her but its just better if i dont discuss this with  her as she gets naasty!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

do you mean could you be pregnant? If you definately ovulated and you had   at the right time then course ya could. I know what you mean tho about ya brain telling you things.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

but i would try and ignore your sister, she doesn't sound very supportive. You know your body and if you feel things are different then you are bound to get your hopes up, stay positive


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks!! sorry dont know your name!

i just feel strange, i cant explan it! one minute im happy and a contented warm feeling comes over me and the next im tearful cos my hubby hugs me!  i dont know??

i wish i could talk to my sister cos its hard. 

thanks for listening to me! xx


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hello dark angel

im not so bad, tired and got bad tooth ache, bloody wisdom teeth!!

how are you?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi
Tracy - sorry about the toothache, its the worst thing ever!!!! 

Darkangel - i have taken 2 tabs of met today and have no side effects, so i guess its time to go up to 3......nooooooooo
I hate the stuff, at the moment tho i just want to eat like a pig and i feel really bloated..... strawberry chewits, i got them for the trick or treaters but they never lasted that long lol 

Claire xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning girls,
                  tracey it could be a bfp, but is it not to early to test yet? I think you can get early symptoms and if emotional etc looks promising. Try not to get your hopes up to much just incase. Will keep my fingers crossed for you, good luck. p. s hows the toothache, i am choaked with the cold!!

hi to dark angel, bbmonster, and everyone else I have missed, good luck girls  
                          twiggy xxx


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hello, i feel really tearful today cant cope with my mum or anything really. hubby be good to me though!!  ovulated around 22nd oct so i dont know when to test! did a cheapy one yesterday morning which is day 10 post ovulation and showed bfn but dont know? still feel the same. what do you think?? help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Tracy - I would say its still a little early to test, try testing on saturday xx    

Darkange - mmmmmmmmm baked spuds. Did you stop getting side effects? I mentioned it to Stephen and he said that i should go to 3 , but some women can't tolerate it can they? well its worth a go. 

Twiggy - hi  

Hope evrybody else is ok, take care  
Claire xxx


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hello!!! im meant to be seeing the fertility doctor on thursday as i was meant to be getting clomid, but i dont know what to do....will he beable to do a test of some sort on thursday that will show up if iam or will i have to go back later does anyone know?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey tracy

I don't know whether they will be able to test you or not? I went to the clinic once and my due date was 4 days off, and they wouldnt test me, i had to wait but it may be different at your clinic.
You sound that you are really panicking, i would try and relax a bit hunny. xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to you on your other post (on 2ww thread)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40915.0.html

but your question now been deleted  ...so here's my response...

in answer to your last question...the consultant may test but sometimes they won't unless you're at 14dpo...they all have different methods...if the nurse suggested he may want to test then possibly he will...he may give you a pg blood test as these are more sensitive than peesticks....my GP (not my fertility consultant) wouldn't give me a pg blood test until my actual period was a week late & as it turned out it was my 1st early mc as I came on 2 days after the blood test which was only thing that picked it up...

you're getting some symptoms & seem pretty certain you're pg so you could do an early pg test today at 10dpo (Early Response)...it's such an anxious/frustrating time in the 2ww...but like I say, don't be disheartened as it could be too early.

I wouldn't cancel the appt as I thought that he/she was going to prescribe clomid if you're not pg....personally I would go along for the appt...at least you will have been able to chat with your consultant about your options eg clomid etc & if sadly you get a BFN then you will have some alternative treatments ready for the next months...

Try to relax (easier said than done)....


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
        Tracey I really hope you get a bfp, you may be better waiting until at least saturday (14 days post ov), I think first response say they can detect preg upto 4 days before a missed period, which would prob be today or tomorrow, but obviously the longer you wait the more hormone will be in your urine to be detected. It will also depend if you get your period 14 days po? Do you chart cycles? if so could count last couple from time you think you ovulated to when you got your period and work it out from that. I hope this helps. Good luck honey and remember its not over until the witch shows up  i would also still go to your appointment they may prescribe clomid which you can start taking if witch arrives and get a -ve preg test, but fingers crossed you wont need to go on the loopy pills  (I have been on them a year!)

Hi Claire hope you are well. 

Hi minxy and everyone else,
                                      twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

Fancy seeing you here 
See you back on the clomid board 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hi everyone

i do keep an eye on my periods to how long apart they are but i have never ovulated before i am completely in the dark. i was stressing earlier but my hubby took me out and i think ive calmed abit!  i guess if it hadnt be for the scan i would of thought god i feel naff at the mo and hoped i was but knew i couldnt of been cos i hadnt ovulated before which is why i was getting clomid. but now knowing i did ovulate has sent me on a spin! thanks for all your replies, im afraid this is my last posting for now as my dad is lucky enough to be coming home tomorrow from the hospital and i will be returning home! yipee!!!! but that means i dont have internet at the mo so wont beable to chat....thanks again!! and all the best!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tracey25...please let us know how you get on


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hi all!!

burping well today and unfortunity the other end too  .

had lovely day out with hubby today, had a good chat about how i was feeling and he was really understanding.  weve thrown all the tests away we had and are going to see what the consultant says on thurs, ifs too early for him to do some sort of test well we wait untill he can. i'd be lying if i said i was completely calm but i do sort of feel better....  hope you all get good news soon love from tracey x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya girls

In answer to whoever asked me (sorry too many post since then  ) I do not have regular periods at all. The last one was 4 mths ago, and the one before that was about 2 mths. This one I just had started 4-5 days after starting Met.
I do need to loose weight, but still getting the bloating from body just starting to get used to Met. 
I must get used to doing BBT to check whats happening  

Hi to all
Shelley Xx

Ps I hope you are coping a little better now Tracey x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
          How is everyone today?

Tracey you may not see this but i hope you get a bfp , try and let us know how you get on.

Hi Shellebell i analyse bbt to much i think but it is good rough guide of what is going on, good luck (got my digital thermometer and chart in boots) 

minxy we meet again, visit all the same boards.
How u doin?

hi dark angel good luck 

hi to anyone i have missed, take care,
                                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Just checking in to make sure evrybody is ok.
I have nevered charted my temp, i got told that you have to do it at the same time everyday bevore steeping out of bed, well i get up at 5 in the morning and DP would have a dicky fit if i woke him up? Is there another way i could do it? I would like to know if i ovulate on my own without help. Or if i went to my docs 3 months in a row would they do 21 day bloods for me or is it only if specialist asks for blood tests?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi bbmonster,
                i get up at 5.20am everyday swich on light and take temp while still in bed, get into a routine of doing it. Dh wakes up but goes back to sleep until i get out shower but then i make him get up too.  just tell your dh you have to do it, only takes a min so dont have to get up any earlier. If you dont want to do this only other way is opk tests but can be expensive or just look for signs, pain, egg white cm etc. Sorry prob not been much help. Good luck anyway 

hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok.
                                              twiggy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Hope that ur all doing ok

Hope that u all have a safe weekend!!

anyone got any plans

we are staying in with no fireworks!!

well i have dh here thats fireworks enough (and his mum too!!)

I have set up a poll about endo/pcos chat

heres the link to it if anyone is interested

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41258.0.html

Appreciate the input

Love to all
will do personals sun or mon

Em


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
            how is everyone today? i am a bit down, my temp has dropped last couple of days even though not due witch for week or 2! (think i ov a week ago)  am running out of time on clomid and dont know what is next, just feeling like my time will never come. Sorry talking about myself too much . Hope you all have a lovely weekend and good luck 
              twiggy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Twiggy - Hope you feel better soon, i don't know anything about temp charting so i can't help you, just wanted to send you a big hug   Thanks for your help about the charting by the way, do i need a special thermometer and where would i get the charts from? I wouldn't even know what to look out for when i was doing it.

Im on day 10 of 2ww now, and have had tummy ache and very sore (.) (.) so i think its all over for me, AF is definately coming  . I havn't had any different signs as to when Af is due.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just doing some overtime at work and thought I would pop in and say high.  Saw my dh's niece yesterday and she is really big now .  I spent a hour with my hand on her tum feeling the baby kick.  It was great.

Sorry you are feeling down twiggy sending you a  .  Your time will come.  I know mine will when DH can do his sample, well at least I can have my tubes sorted out 

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to say 

im off to gp tomorrow to get referal to cons for my pcos as it seems that we do get overlooked when we are ttc! so will let you know how i get on 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Olive lots of  for ur appt tomorrow let us know how u get along

Chazz  overtime ......whats that 
Hope u arent working too hard!!!!

Twiggy how r u

JULI hope ur doing ok and not working toooooo hard!!
Hows the clomid going??

bbmonster    for a  

SHelle how r u honey, hows the met going any met 

a big  to anyone i missed  

Emilyxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello sunday again, work tomorrow  the weekends go far to quick 

Emily, am ok thanks, temp went up again today so am lost to what is happening  dh made me breakie in bed again today, must have been all of the nagging about how unromantic he is! feel quite guilty now  how are you?


suzie, good luck at gp tomorrow 

chazz hang on there honey im sure he will get there eventually 


bbmonster, i got mine in boots, is a pink packet, has a digital thermometer and a wee book with charts you can write on, was about 20 quid i think. You will prob be able to get them on net too. Start taking temp first day of your next period (if it comes ) and take when wake up at same time every morning. Just before you ovulate temp should drop, then will rise after you ovulate, it will then stay high until you either find out preg or will drop just before period. Although mine is going up and down at mo so not always accurate. Does help you tell a bit what is going on though, good luck and witch stay away  

good luck to anyone testing soon  
              twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

Things not good here (at work)  I have had an incident of sexual harrasment  .  I have never had this before and I was very scared.  I called my dh after it happend and lets just say that he was more then prepared fro a little       .  I called my boss be he did not answer so I called his boss and she did not answer either  .  I am now scared of working nights?  It is a shame as I love my job and I have only had it for a few weeks .  I know that this is nothing to do with ttc but I have come to view you girls as my friends and I just needed to talk to someone.

I am working a lot at the moment as the contract depends on it, talk about pressure.

Anyway love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi chazz,
        of course you can talk to us about anything! it is horrible when that happens, did he say stuff or try and do anything? when i was 16 i worked in a restaurant and boss was a real perv, said i was his fav and would do all this stuff, i was too scared to leave incase my parents wondered why, if my dad knew he would have killed him  . How are you feeling today? you should def report it, i never had the guts but i was young. It is good that you have told your husband as well, good luck honey, let us know how you get on and remember we are always here,
              twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

chazz sorry to hear you are having a bad time  hope it gets sorted soon

I have been to the gp and he has refered me to the endocrinologist at the hossie as apparently she is well up with pcos and metformin and up to dat ethings so am really pleased with it . he said shouldnt be too long to wait 

love
to all
suzie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thats good suzie, good luck honey
                  twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello Girls

I was taking some work down into the wearhouse when the bloke in question came walking uo to me with his arm's open and at first I just thought he was playing and was going to put them down when I got to him but no suck luck. He then put his arms aroung ne and kissek me on my neck twice really hard . Talk about stunned, I felt violated. I even felt as though I had cheated on my DH and I then called him after it happend and he was so angry I statred to . He was like              . When I told him that I was on my own in the office and that all my other collegues had gone home and* he * was still here, he came and sat outside where I work for 2 hours ( love him sssssssssssssoooooooooooooooo much) He sat and cuddled me for ages when I got home as I think it had finally got to me by then    . I have never had that before and I was so scared and . I kept saying sorry to my DH as I thought it was my fault, that I was being to nice . Anyway my boss has delt with it.

Thank you all again for your support.

Hope you are all well, Love Charlotte

*P.S CHRITSMAS IS COMING*


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi chazz,
              Glad you got it all sorted, of course it isnt your fault and you should never be made to feel unsafe at work, hope you are ok honey. Hows everything else?

hi everyone else, good luck  

come on girls we need more bfps not had any for ages!!

      twiggyxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

I am OK thanks for asking. No sign of AF I think my PSOC is playing me up again. Last month my cycle was 32 days and the month before and now nothing .

I HATE I HATE I HATE HAVING PCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shell I hope you are OK. How's everything with you?

Juli I hope you are OK too. How is the clomid thing going?

Emily how are you hun?

Suzie thanks for you well wishes hope you are OK.

Blobmonster, how are you?

minxy, tracey & dark angel I hope you are all OK.

Love and  to you all

Charlotte


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all

Chazz - glad everything has worked out for you, it must have been so scary. It sounds like your DH is a real gem. Has he done the sample yet?  Af is due tomorrow, not feeling very posistive either. I am having crampy things like very mild period pains, have got sore boobs and also got the flu.

Olive - Well done with hospital appointment, good luck xxx

Right im off, coz i really do feel like poo, hope evrybod else is ok

Claire


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Chazz aaaw hun ur dh sounds such a gem

Gwen hope af arrives soon

I am right there with u awaiting af
I booked off time from work last week and beginning this week especially and it never showed up its been straight 23-27 days since my op in june and now its gone cock eyed again

I have to say i love ur blinkie with ovarian cysts suck!!!!!

Most of my probs are due to endo cysts having pcos isnt helping much either but the endo cysts are my bigest problem gggrrrrrrrr

BBmonster  for tomorrow honey
twiggy how r u

Olive how r u anynews

Not much news here as u know waiting for af pain is bad esp at night
I have sinusitis and ?? uti which means af is somewhere on her way!!
Have anti bs to take

Well i will catch up with u ladies tomorrow after i have slept

Love 2 u all
Emxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have a confession to make I have lost the plot and stopped taking my Metformin properly again .  I have no idea what the matter is but I am not taking them properly I have been  taking 1 or 2 a day but some days I don't take any  .  To be honest girls I think slowly I am starting to give up on having another baby   .  My DH is never going to be able to do his sample so I think I need to face up to the fact that it ain't going to happen  .  I do hope that I don't bring you girls down but I am so fed up of waiting and thinking about MAYBE being pregnant again 1 day.  This all hurts to much and I think that it is time to move on.  I spend almost everyday thinking and hoping that today will be the day that DH can get his sample done and to the hospital, but in reality I know that he wont.  I watched him pass out when he went to the eye hospital so in my heart I know that he can't    .

Thank you all so much for being there for me and I will still come on here from time to time as it is nice to have fellow PCOS sufferers to talk to (not that I like the fact you have it, but you should all know what I mean  )

Hope you are all well and I wish you all and you DH'S DP'S the very best for your TX

Love Charlotte


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Just to keep you up to date..... i rang the hosp this morning for my 21 day blood test results and i didn't ovulate, my level was 11.2.

Was really wishing as i had some sort of discharge last night which was clear ( like Around ovulation) and his mum said that she said she had that when she got caught pregnant. 
I'm really gutted, i Told them I'm not having IUI as its gonna be a waste of time. They would use the same drugs and amount of drugs and it ain't working, not one good ovulation. I ovulated better on Clomid so you would think they would prescribe that with IUI wouldn't they?  Gawd I'm peeved, really upset, cried at work.

I really dint know how much more i can take, i really try and stay positive and try not to let it get to me
  Claire xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

bbmonster sending you   try and stay +ive.  

I wish I could be in that situation (strange thing to say u minght think)  All I can do is   at the fact that nothing is happening for me because DH cant do his sample nd I have   PCOS.  But more for the fact that until they get a   sample from DH they wont help me get pg.  So all the  in the world is not going to help.  To be honest we have not been ttc like a lot of you on here we may   once when I think I am ovulating and I don't always tell him when I am as he doesn't want it to turn into a chore .  He is a real gem girls don't get me wrong, but it is killing me that I want a baby (he does as well) and I can't get any help  . So thats if for me I think.  Time to face the fact that I am not going to have my DH'S baby.  I am going to make sure that I take my Metformin properly so that I can at least make sure that I have a regular AF.

shell, Suzie, Juli, mrsnikkiuk, dark angel, Emily, twiggy I hope you are all OK 

Love Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Just popping in to send a  to Chazz and BBmonster

Sorry no personals

My cycle is normally 23 days
today cd30 and no af i thought perhaps a miracle had occured

I let myself dream a little dream and then tonight my dreams came down with a bang

i dont have af but pink discharge so af is probably coming full force by morning    

Pains gotten worse so sorry for lack of personals but am thinking of u all

love Emxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi emily

I am sorry that the   is coming and the pain that you are in.  My mom had endo and it could leave her in bed for day's so sending you lots of   and hope you take care of yourself.

Love Chazz


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
        chazz honey i am really sorry, maybe if you do have a wee break and forget about it a wee bit it may happen naturally? you never know, good luck honey wish you all the best (dont give up all hope). p. s do you know why grants girlfriend beat him up? it was gossip on another thread. Sorry couldnt remember his real name, will come to me 

hi emily hope you are ok, i am sure it will happen for you one day, keep your chin up honey. 

bbmonster sorry you didnt ovualte, i know that feeling honey i have onlyovulated 3 times out of a year on clomid, it is depressing but just have to pick ourselves up and concentrate on the next cycle, i know how hard that is but helps me alittle. Good luck honey 

dark angel good luck to you too, dont give up hope 

hi to anyone i have missed.

i am on cd31 today, usually 35 day cycle if ovulate, had really sore boobs since ovulation and getting worse, think temp dropped a bit this morning but havent been sleeping very well last few nights and i know that can affect temps. Going to test wed/ thur if af doesnt show. 
        twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just a quick post to say to bbmonster i know how you are feeling hunny as i didnt respond to the drugs at all when i was having ovualtion induction injections, they do say pcos sufferers do sometimes have to be on them longer than most to respond so not sure how long you were on them for? just wanted to say you arent alone and we are all here for you  

chazz sorry dh hasnt managed to go to hossie, is there anyway you can have him do it at home and then you can take it to hossie for testing, i have heard this being done before

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya girls

Sending lots of healing and loving  to Claire and Charlotte Xx
I hope things get a little better soon

Has  visited yet Gwen ?? Met seems to have sorted me out, as I was just like you. Just like waiting for a bus. None for months and then 2 at once.   

Thinking of you too Twiggy   Not too sure how much loss of sleep would effet temps ?!?!

 Emily.. hope  is not too much off of a cow  

Missing you MrsNikki and Juli  

Well I have a busy weekend.. Meal with mates tonight. Mind Body Soul Expo tomorrow, and babysitting tomorrow night. Then my B-D on Mon with relli's coming round. Good job I have next week off work !!  

Love n Hugs to all
shelley xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gwen no AF   should I get excited - when you due?

Job is going well and manic and as mental as you'd expect in A&E - shifts start in 5 weeks so from then I will have no life but its all good cause its better than the job I was doing so I am happy.  Working evil shifts over hristmas - hey ho!  

Sorry I am so AWOL on this thread but I still am choosing to ignore my cysts and thats geting me by but I do look in all the time.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I love your IM's Gwen, you are always one of the first to check I am ok 

Easiest way to explain what I do is to say "a bit of everything"     and trust me, Friday just gone was a bit of everything


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gwen have to say I love your poppy ticker/strip - fabulous and very respectful


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all having a fab weekend.

I think my PCOS is playing up also as my past 2 afs have been 32 days and now i am on CD 39 .  I am not going to test as with blocked tubes I know that there is no way I can be pg.

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend. My weekend was reveling and very reassuring .

Was talking to DH on Saturday morning after the best ever  we have had in a long time and the subject of kids came up   I was thinking as I was starting to come to term with the fact that as far as I am concerned we would not even get to the treatment stage let alone risk getting a  after a failed treatment . So we were talking and DH said " When we have kids I will look like homer did after he had his first, slightly bold and then only 3 hairs when we have our second"  . So now I am thinking what have I been thinking and feeling for the past few weeks? Has there been any need for it? Or have I been way off in thinking it will never happen? So I decided to finally (wrong I know) tell him just what I have been feeling over that past few weeks   . I then asked him if he could see me pregnant? " Yes" he said. "OK" I said because "I don't" I told him. I said " I have resided myself to the fact that you can't do what has been asked so it wont happen". Then he dropped the bombshell he said " If we don't have a baby it will not be for the fact that we have not tyred"  . "we will do all that we can to have a baby and yes I mean everything". OK so by now I am in . He then said " just because I have not talked about it does not mean that I have not been thinking about it." " I know I don't always tell you what I am thinking but that is because I tell you I will do something and you go on and on about it which puts me off"  . I know that I do that and I have promiced him I will stop. The last thing he then said was " We will have a baby by WHATEVER  means necessary"

I was so stunned I could not stop  for ages. I really thought that it was over and my dream had gone, how  am I.

So I have decided not to chart my ovulation or check for cm to see if I am ovulating. I have decided to take a break from the nicker checking and all that and just chill for a bit and if we manage a natural miracle then great but if not I know that I will now get the chance to get to the treatment stage


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

sorry just wanted to add thank you for all of your support.  you are all great and I value your friendship with all my heart.

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
        chazz thats great news, hope it all works out for you honey 

well the witch got me yesterday, i was trying to be brave until dh got home and he could tell what was wrong straight away, he gave me a hug and said it wasnt the end of the world and the floodgates opened and i couldnt stop crying  , i am just so scared only have 1 month left on clomid and dont want to go through ivf, although i will if i have to. 

I hope all you other girls have more luck than me, hope you are all ok, good luck.
          twiggy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Me and stephen have decided not to have any more treatment for a couple on months, well about a year actually. We are going to Greece in June so we are going to enjoy that and i am also going to pass my driving test before we have a baby. I also need to lose 2 stone so I'm going to do that too. I want to be totally ready next time we have treatment as i won't stop until i get a baby. 
I think that we need a break, we have been seeing the consultant and having various treatment for 3 years now and we don't seem to have got anywhere, still not ovulating etc. We want to enjoy each other as we have been neglecting our relationship and everything ( sex was getting to be like a chore).

Thankyou to everybody that has asked after me, do you mind if i stick around and chat to you all even though I'm not having treatment?

Claire xxxxx

Take care xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi again,

Chazz - thats brilliant, im pleased for you!! Exciting stuff xx

Twiggy - sorry she got you, she is such a  . I know what you mean about IVF, it seems quite scary thats one reason i want a break, somebody mentioned we might be better with it as i don't seemto be ovulating

I hope everybody else is o.k, you all take care xxxxxx

Claire xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Thank's bbmonster I am really  .

Of course you can still chat here even though you and dh have stopped ttc for a while.  As you may have read I have decided to give the whole thing a rest for a while at lest untill dh has done his bit.  I feel much more posotive now that we have spoken properly.  I do hope all goes well for you 

We had some bad new's today, my m-i-l's aunty died early this morning in her sleep .  She lived in Australia and she was 99 so she had a good life, it just brokke my hert when I saw her face after she took the call.

My other bad news is I stupidly tested 2 day's ago CD38 and got a  , new I would just hoped I would'nt, I know you ladies know what I mean and how I fell .

shell, suzie, juli, emily, twiggy, mrsnikkiuk, darkangle and anyone I may have forgoten to mention, I do hope you are all well.

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all is it ok to join you? usually lurk in east anglian thread but lots of new babys and pregnancy's so feel a bit awkward.
-Gayle xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Lots of   to Claire Charlotte & Twiggy.. I hope you are feeling better soon girls.

 Gayle, and welcome to our little     group  

 Gwen, Mrs Nikki, Juli, Emily, Suzie and anyoneelse I have missed, I hope you are all well x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello...Shelle how exciting only 38 sleeps til santa forgot it was so close..
Have finally been let out of the office to get some chill out time and do some posting!!
Darn that stupid place they call work..am having staff issues at the moment and just feel like everyone is getting at me!  

Have missed u girls loads


xxxx

Hope to catch u all soon....

Ju x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Juli, glad that you have found time for us again (work can be a pain even when you love your job) and we have missed you too  .

Shelle how you are OK hun

suzie emily mrsnikki bbmonster and anyone I have missed I do hoe you are well

Well I am now on CD42 still no sign of the  . I tested the other day and it was a bfn I just wish she would show her face.

Girls I have a ? and I hope you can help. DH and I had  the day after my cm stopped and then a couple of days later. Is there any chance that I could have caught then and that it is to early to show up on a hpt? Clutching at straws I know but sometimes it helps.

Can I say thank you again ladies for all of your help and support.

Love Charlotte


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you have all had a fab weekend

Just wondering what you have all been up to?     .

Love Charlotte


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Just checking everybody is ok.

Chazz - i dont know the answer to your question but fingers crossed for you babe xxx   It would all depend on what day you had cm etc

Hi Juli    

Hi Gayle, hope you are well, welcome to thid thread, i have been made to feel very at hope here, all the girlies are lovely  

Well hello to everybody that i havn't mentioned, i am in a rush as i have to take stephen xome bits into work

Take care xxxx

Claire


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
      am still at work but just been to the loo and am bleeding, am on day 10 and not had bleeding in the middle of a cycle before, have also had a splitting headache since sunday morning, do you think i should be worried? has anyone else had bleeding in the middle of cycle before? is bright red so not old blood, my period started light and was only heavy 1 morning then light again?? is usually heavier for longer?? dont know what to think just having a wee panic.
            twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Twiggy lots of   babe.. I know its hard when things like this happen and you are at work.. Is there anyone you can talk to?? Or try calling Healthcall, they have cleared my head many a time. I usually get a headache if my next AF is going to be a big one,   hormones !!
Are you on meds? has there been a change in amounts you take? or diet?


I'll be back later for personals Xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Girl's

How was your weekend?  Good I hope 

Shell how are thing's going for you hun?  I hope everything is OK  

Twiggy I wish I could help!  I am sending you lots of     and a big  

bbmonster how are you hun?  hope all is well   

suffolk lady welcome to this thread .  we are all a little bit mad here but you will get used too us  .

To anyone I have missed I do hope you are well.

There is still no sign of the   here  .  I am now on CD46 and the longest I normally go is CD38 .  I tested a couple of week's ago and got a  , which I expected to but I feel really weired.  I am very emotional, quiet tiered all the time at the moment and am having a hard time eating as the thought and in deed the smell of food is making me feel sick  .  The only other thing that I have noticed is that today my clothes have become tight, but that could just be because the   is going to show up soon.  I just don't know, but wish my  body would sort it's self out.  I feel very  at the moment and don't know what to do or think.

Thank's for the   girl's it really does help to get it off my chest.

Love to you all
Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for advise girls, bleeding only lasted about half an hour then stopped? not sure what it was but will mention it at my scan tomorrow, just panicked a wee bit. I have been very tearful aswell couldnt stop crying last night (may be the drugs), its just getting to me more this time  hopefully will feel more positive after tomorrow. 

hope you are all well will come back later for personals as have to run,
        twiggyxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OK.. so when I said later, I didn't realise it meant 24 hours later  
I too have been a bit 'out-of-sorts'. Met gave me my 1st period for 4 months, and I have had spotting for the past few days, and all the other signs that   should be visiting soon, but no proper AF   I am REALLY tired, even thou 1st day back at work today after 1 and a bit weeks off work on hols. I think there is something going round !   

I hope everyone is well and if not that you are all feeling better soon   

Glad to see you have been 'let out' Juli    

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gwen you lucky thing - the thought of xmas shopping is stressing me let alone getting it done and dusted!

Shell sounds like you need a


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chazz thanks, i would get another test and try again you never know honey i will keep my fingers crossed for you  

dark angel, i went christmas shopping sat got it started but have loads to buy for and still have 9 birthdays before christmas! have you done a test? good luck anyway honey 



good luck shelly  

hi claire / julie/ MrsNikkiUk how are you?


welcome gayle

well i have scan tomorrow morning to see if any follies so will let you know how i get on. Just going to watch second half of the footie now, speak soon,
                       twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

twiggy I want to test again but I am to  .  I have bad pain's in my tummy just like I get when    is here, I am going the loo more offten (sorry tmi) I have bad constipation and I am off my food.  I guess I am really scared that if it was a   that it is ectopic .  I have been having some nasty pain's down my right hand side, that bad at times it takes my breath away.  I am going to make an appointment to see my go today and I may but another test from the chemist (not sure though  )

Anyway enough about me, Hope you are all well and sending you lots off                                  

Hope that makes my point

Love Charlotte


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

brrrrrr  bit nippy! Just popped on to say thanks for the big welcome.
Feeling a bit out of sorts myself weeing a lot weird bbs (kinda prickly) sore tum kinda knackered most of the time.had this a few times before while on clomid thought i had struck gold then tested   and bled around 5-6 wks. I belive that I was preg but they didnt implant.any thoughts on this plz let me know!
this time feels a bit differnt so heres hoping! wont test yet if its still going on in a week will test then.
-Gayle xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG  are we all getting the same symptoms at the same time ? Are we all so close that we are getting each others pain/grief/signs.. OK so who is the 'actual person' and who are the 'in sypathies'  

 and   and    to all of us Xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry to hear you are all not feeling so good - can I join in ?? Often read the board but don't post very often.

My   is here at the moment after taking some progesteron (spelling ?) tablets to bring it on, feel like crap.

Am sooooo depressed at the moment also  

Sorry for a negative post.

Love
Tracylou
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls  

  your right suffolklady it is a little cold and I have got to work tonight and it is going down to - 1  .

Still no AF here and still have all the other symptoms   .  Am going to buy another test in the morning and if that is a   then I will put it down to the weather.

Traceylou sorry that you are feeling  .  I am sending you a   and lots of , hope it helps.

I can't believe how many of us are feeling the same at the moment  .  Let's hope that it is bfp's all round.

Got to go as I need to get ready for work   .

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tis freezing in Notts too.  I'm cold and tired and going to work in an hour for the late shift      

Sorry everyones feeling blue right now   big hug for everyone


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey girls,
            is it snowing where you are? i am at work in edinburgh an snowed for about an hour an a half this morning and was lying but has stopped now and is starting to melt. 

I had a scan yesterday at day 12, was 2 follies 1 10mm an one 12mm by 15mm not sure if this is good or not? I have to go back on Monday for another scan but not sure why. They said to make sure i cover weekend just incase i ovulate if you catch my drift.  I think i will take the day off work mon and try and do some christmas shopping  I have my consultant appointment on wed to find out whats next as this is my last cycle of clomid (been a year now). 

hi mrs nikki uk how are you, hope work Hey girls,
            is it snowing where you are? i am at work in edinburgh an snowed for about an hour an a half this morning and was lying but has stopped now and is starting to melt. 

I had a scan yesterday at day 12, was 2 follies 1 10mm an one 12mm by 15mm not sure if this is good or not? I have to go back on Monday for another scan but not sure why. They said to make sure i cover weekend just incase i ovulate if you catch my drift.  I think i will take the day off work mon and try and do some christmas shopping  I have my consultant appointment on wed to find out whats next as this is my last cycle of clomid (been a year now). 

hi mrs niki uk, hope you are ok an dthat work doesnt drag too much 

chazz i you buy a test honey, you should get checked out anyway to put your mind at rest about the pain if nothing else, good luck for testing if you do another one honey!

hi traceylou, i am a bit own this month aswell have had a few good , it just gets to you after a while doesnt it. Hope you are feeling better.

hi to everyone else i have to run now as lunch is over.

        twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi All

As you can see, I am having trouble getting to sleep.. Still just getting the aches/cramps etc but still no   as yet   still just the spotting.. just to stop me from going insane I did a test and   She might decide to make an appearance now I have stopped climbing the walls    Although I did get a letter from the Dr's today to make an appt to discuss my recent blood test results, so my Met or Thyroid levels are poss out of whack, which would explain the  and tiredness issues  DOH

Anyhoo.. I hope you all have a fab weekend, I am making a start on re-decorating the front room now we have a new fire/fireplace done   
We haven't had any   here in Luton, but DH saw some while at work in Peterborough today

I hope we all sort ourselves out soon   &  all round

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

shellebelle sorry you got bfn honey hope it all works out for you soon 

i dont have long so have to run so hi to everyone and i hope you all have a great weekend.

twiggyxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Sorry that i have been awol for a while

Shelle hope that af arrives soon

Was just gonna say ur dh was where we are yesterday and there was only a few snowflakes !! I saw thru the window but it was bitterly cold bbrrrrrrrrrrr

 to everyone thats been or is feeling down 

My mum and dad are coming tomorrow with xmas pressies   its not even december lol!!

Must go and wrap their pressies!!
if i leave til later i wont feel like it!!

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

popped back in to visit.. as u can see by the time it is late..i have been working..again..
But steve has had a great interview for a great job based in the city and hes confident so hopefuly i can cut down my hours soon when he is more permenantly working. at the mo he is doing temporary work and is bored doing the same thing every day. Unfortunately we r both people who like variety

Nothing happening on the ttc front although his cancer check ups have been moved to every 3 months as soon as decmber arrives he is having another swim test but my pcos has gone awol at the moment as i have been working like a blue a fly and have been easting junk..n god forbid drinking loads of cafinated coffee and red bul to keep me awake.. I came home on fridsay n fel asleep at 6pm n slept all the way through til 9 .20 on saturday morning..!!

Hoping u r all ok.. keep checking on you all to see if we have any bfp's//
I thinkchristmas may be hard for us because of steve new nepew n my friends babies.. but we have just gotten past the hurdle of the anniversary of the birth of widget and fidget so im sure we'll hold it together some how..just dreading the new year when it is pickles anniversary..

Anyway mustnt dwell..

Right off to bed for me i think.. up early tomorrow to buy a washing machine that actually works.. am going to splash out and get one with a built in dryer too.. i have so much washing (cos of footbal kit) that i need one..

TTFN
Ju x


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Not good news here tested Friday morning and got a  like I thought I would  . I really hate this  PCOS. I can not believe how much it can wreck with your cycle ( and raise and dash your hopes ) My (.)(.) are sore this morning so I dare say that the  is on her way. I was at m-i-l today and she was putting the finishing touches to her great grandchilds little booties  , I could feel myself getting a little  and my m-i-l said " Don't worry I will be nitting some for your baby before you know it". Made me feel a little better I think .

Juli, I hope thing's work out for your DH and you can cut down your hour's. I know what you mean about PCOS being out of control I have not eating properly for the past few week's as I have had a stinking cold and been off my food.   

Shelle How are thing going on the Met? Hope all is well and the Met  has not got you too bad   . I am sorry about your , looks like we have both had a bad month this time around. Sending you a big  and some  .

Emily, Hope you are well hunny   

Twiggy Hope all is well with you   

Mrsnikki nice to hear from you, how are you? How are thing's going?   

Suffolklady hope you are well   

Going to go now as I am meant to be working  

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

morning everyone 
not my month this month   arrived at the weekend.
never mind another month of  and then .
-Gayle xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

chazz sorry honey was hoping it would be a bfp for you this time.

suffolklady sorry witch got you honey

dark angel max is georgeous hope hossi goes well.

julie hope you are well honey.

emily how are you?

hi to anyone i have missed i have to run as am at work.

oh nearly forgot i had scan (16 day) yesterday have 1 follie 17mm by 23mm doc said would be fertile time yesterday (although done opk last 4 days and all been -VE) they said womb lining looked like it may have an abnormality so if i get a period (which they hope i wont) i have to go back for a scan at end of period to check all lining has come away. I have appointment with consultant tomorrow any idea of questions i can ask?

twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Well  finally made a proper appearance today !? A few aches and pains, but not as bad as I thought..just hoping it doesn't get any worse.
My great nephews 3 birthday party went well on Sunday.. I took my BF son with me (he will be a year old on Fri) and he loved being in the ball pool etc with the 'big boys'.. Bit scary looking after him on my own as he can be a handful as he is walking/stumbling around now.
And now I have another party for him on Fri    
I have made an appt at Dr's to discuss my blood tests on Mon, and my ceiling is all painted now, we are now just arguing/discussing the colour for the walls, I have to get it sorted soon as I want to put the Xmas dec's up  

 Twiggy for appt today
 Gayle it's just not our month  
Gewn - I love your new fur baby
Chazz - lots of   due all round.. MIL always know the best things to say   Although mine can be a bit of a   she does understand fertility issues, as she had lost many babies when she was still married to my FIL. Apparently they think she couldn't carry girls, and lost count how many possibles. Could be double figures
 Juli and Mrs Nikki   
Sorry if I have missed anyone

Love n Hugs to all Xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi All

 all very much for your kind messages . To be honest I was really sure that this was it this time around and not my imagination running away with it's self . I had all of the same sign's that I had when I was having my ds, I was sssssooooooo sure .

Anyway are we all ready for    yet? I *LOVE  *  this time of year        .
Shell I love my m-i-l and I was really touched by what she said, she even asked me to pick out a pattern and colour so she would know what to do when I tell her I am pregnant  . Sorry  has got you . Hope next month is better for you.

Twiggy thank's for the message I was hoping the same thing myself  . Goodluck with your appointment today 

Suffolklady sorry the  got you too, wishing you all the best for next month  .

            

                   

                                                     

I hope that will be enough for us all to have a  soon

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

chazz hope you are ok, i have done quite alot of christmas shopping but still have loads to do you?

shellebelle i was at a 4 year olds party on sunday as well, hope you have fun at next one.

hi to everyone else i dont have long as am just on a quick break at work.

well i had a scan on monday and had 1 follie 17mm by 23mm so should ovulate soon if not already. They said that i may have a polyp on my womb lining so if period comes then i have to go for a scan to see if have one or not , if i do then i will have to go in for a wee op to get it removed. I had the hospital app with consultant this morning, she said that she wants me to stay on clomid another 6 months! even though i have been on it for a year already. They explained risks with cancer etc on staying on it for longer than a year she said its my decision but not much else they can do for me . They have put me on the ivf waiting list so at least i wont have to wait quite as long when clomid is finished (if it doesnt work) as private is 6-9 months and nhs is 3 years +. I have leaflets on ivf to read through but am back at work so have to go, am a bit depressed i thought we would be trying something different as been on clomid so long and she said wouldnt stay on it longer than a year. 

thanks for listening to my wee moan.
          twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Girl's

Where is everybody  it's all gone quiet in here.

A little bit of an update on me...... the  has still not shown herself yet . I just wish she would turn up so that we can carry on trying for our little miracle as you never know. There are women on here that have had worse diagnosis then me and yet they have conceived naturally. I am trying hard to stay  because if I don't I will go  .

I would like to thank you girl's for being here and always being supportive. When ever I have felt the need to  or just wanted to  you are always here and I  all for that.

Anyway How are you all? I do hope that you are all OK.

I am sending you all some                         

Speak to you all soon

Charlotte x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Chazz 

Sorry i havent been around too much, i went back to work on wednesday

I am awaiting a bleed if i havent had a bleed by next friday the hospital will sort it for me.

I am due to undergo a colposcopy next friday too

I have had my appt brought forward so only 19 days to go woohoo!!

Bought a new fibre optic tree today but was so shattered after work and food shop its still sitting in kitchen

I have been aching all day in tum and back so did a hot water bottle went up to bed and dh decides he wants to go to bed to sleep so i cant have telly on so i came back down

Why are men so selfish i only have the volume on 1 its not that loud ggrrrrrrrrrrr

sorry for the moan after my absence!!

Love to everyone 
dont spend too much money this weekend  

Emilyxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all

Can some body help me? Is it possible to ovulate on metformin alone? I have been taking it for about 6 weeks now?

I haven't got time to do personals, just wanted to check everybody was o.k and to wish everybody luck in what they are doing at the moment xxxxxx

Take care  

Claire xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi claire it is possible to ovualte on metformin alone! i do sometimes 

bonjour from france   am at my parents for a few days 

just an update from me, i posted a couple of weeks ago about asking my gp for a referal to endocrinologist well got a letter and appointment in on 14th December so really quick which is great  
will let you know how i get on

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
            hows it going?

chazz are you sure your not pregnant? have you done another test? 

suzie whats the weather like in france? hope you have a nice time, not long until the 14th now. 

bbmonster sorry i cant help dont know much about metaformine. hope you are well. 

hi emily hope you are feeling better.

hi to everyone else i better go and get some stuff done, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

i hope you are all well, and not doing the mad   shopping. I have done quite a bit of mine already. Mostly online !!  I used to work in a shop in the town cwntre when I was young, and can't stand being in crowds now.

Suzie - great news about the quick appt. I hope it goes well on the 14th  
Emily - I hope you appt's go well too  
Twiggy - I they get you sorted soon hun  
Claire - I am on Met, but not sure if I have ov either   What dose are you on? I was only giveng 1 tab a day, but as I am at Dr's tomorrow I could poss be upped.
Chazz - Rant away luv.. The more you keep it in, the worse it is for your cycles   I think we are all a little   at times  

Well I had a great time on Fri.. My Mum made the cake and iced it, and I did the rest of the dec's. He had a number 1 in blue, with happy birthday and his name in yellow, with a yellow candle.  By the end of the party, I was a little   The usual conversations of 'This time last year' and 'Don't your children look so cute together' (My 2 best mates have babies = Aaron b/d boy and Ben who is 7 months) so when you look at all 3 of us together, I feel odd one out   .
Cause I have been doing too much with last weekend party/decorating front room/Fri party and   still not being normal and still spotting, I didn't do anything yesterday. Slept til noon and mooched round house feeling SO down . But today I think I have got it all out of my system. Been up this am doing bits, just stopped for lunch and then starting stripping wallpaper again. I'm at Dr's tomorrow for blood test results.
Sorry it's been a bit of a me post


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi All 

Twiggy I did do another test last week and it was a bfn  I have done 2 so far and they have both been bfn's. If I have had no sign of AF by the end of the week I am going to go and see my GP and ask her for some provera or something else to help bring it on. The only thing I don't like with taking provers is how much an induces AF hurts  .

Shell Lovely to here form you  I am sorry that you have been feeling . I am always thinking of you and sending you some    &   , hope it helps.

Claire I ovulate on Metformin . Hope that helps and wishing you all the best.     

Suzie hope you are OK hunny sending you some      

Emily thank you for your  it really helped. How are you hun?  

Hope you are all well

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning girls!!

Just popping in to say a quick 

thinking of u all

Chazz sending u a huge 

I will do an update soon i promise

shell good to see u posting honey

i am gonna ring my physio today been waiting what seems like a month for her to call back and dh told me sat night oh she rang and left message on ansaphone about a fortnight ago ggrrrrrr men hey i said what did she says he said i dont know i erased it!!

My back is in agony still contracting so going back to see gp when can get appt

Still waiting for a bleed but knowing my luck it will arrive on thursday then i cant have colposcopy friday!! lol

love to all whatever stage ur at
olive hope ur enjoying france!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Chazz - Thank you for your loverly mesg.. thinking of you too   I hope you sort yourself out soon
Emily - All I am going to say is   MEN !     When they muck up, they really do it big time !  

Well my Dr told me my Thyroxine level is too high, which accounts for the not being able to sleep, headaches and making up for not sleeping in a BIG way when I can.. The trouble is, thyroxine is only available in 25mcg increments, which means I have to take 200 one day and 225 the next.. Any bets on me completely mucking that up    

Love n Hugs to All Xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi shellebell hope you are feeling better honey i have been really down this cycle too and have had headaches and waking up in the middle of the night and cant get back to sleep and am shattered and fall asleep in front of tv when i get home from work.

Hi Emilyjb hope you are ok honey

chazz sorry honey i have taken provera a few times is horrible, good luck honey.

i have to run as have finished lunch break, will speak soon,
    twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

HI all

I made an appointment to see my GP today but I can't get in to see her until Tuesday .  I checked my dates today and I am on CD60    I have never been this late since being on the Metformin the latest I have been is CD47.  So I am now getting a little scared   .  I have been getting some very sharp pain's down my right hand side and it is scaring me I am staring to think that there is something seriously wrong   .

Anyway I do hope that you are all feeling much better then I am at the moment

Love Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Chazz just wanted to pop by to give u a very big and special 

Is there no way u can see the doc beforehand??

Know what u mean we normally have to give at least a weeks notice to see our doc but i must of struck lucky as i rang monday evening and got one for friday evening thats a miracle!!

THinking of u honey

Twiggy how r u doing
BBmonster how r u doing also
Juli thinking of u if ur reading
Olive hope ur ok
Gwen how r u honey
Shelle have spoken to u elsewhere but thought i would say  again lol!!

I am doing okish got over the news from the physio that she cant treat my pelvic pain and back pain as they only treat pregnant ladies thanks love nothing like a kick in the teeth to start the week  

I have to go for a colposcopy on friday but have a funny suspicion it will be cancelled as i think my af has other ideas!!

2 weeks til my appt with the prof woohoo!!
Excited now but wont be in a fortnight i bet!!

Love to all
Emilyxx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Emily

sorry about what the physio said to you sending you a big  .  I could have seen another GP but I prefer to see my own GP as she knows what is going on and is bothered about treating me.  The other GP is a bloke and no offence to any male gps here but whenever I go in there with a pain "down there" all he says is " it's down to you pcos and there is nothing I can do for you"   .  What he means I don't care, well that's what I think.

Hope you feel better soon 

Love Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Chazz

I fully appreciate where ur coming from

I could have had appt on monday evening if i would see jsut any old doc but i wont!!

They are all men at our practice but the one i see knows me hes partially understanding well that a bloke can be with women bits and most importantly he listens

Huge hugs honey
JUst about outta the door for work but wanted to say thinking of u darlin

EMxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Emily

Thank you for your kind message.  That is exactly the same as I get from the male gp's at my surgery, they just don't listen  .

Hope your ok Hun, don't work too hard.

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi chazz hope you are feeling better and get on ok at docs. I have had cycles that length before, does get you down. Where are the pains? make sure they check you for an eptopic just incase (sorry dont want to scare you) i know that can cause alot of pain and hormones dont increase as fast as normal preg, wont be this but better to double check. take care honey and let us know how you get on.

emily sorry you are feeling down hon, people can be so insensitive sometimes. 

ok have to run will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

The pain is really sharp on my right hand side and it goes all the way down to my knee and right through my back also.  if that makes sence  .  I am really scared that it could be an ectpoic  , I would not know how I would cope if it is as the thought of losing my dh's baby could push me over the edge    .

Anyway hope that you are ok Hun

Thank you for the concern

Love Charlotte


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just to up-date you I have no pain at all now  .  I have no idea what is going on and feel like I am .  I am still going to go and see my GP in Tuesday as I would like her to check me out and them maybe she can give me some of that wonderful Provera so I can have an AF   .

Hope you are all ready for  .  I have just got to go and get dh's special gift on Saturday and that's me done, even my Turkey is ready to collect ain't I a good girl  .  Wonder what   will bring me for being so good   .

Love to you all and sending you plenty of                .

Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Chazz glad you are feeling better honey sorry for worrying you but better safe than sorry,

Well i called hospital for blood results on thursday and they said i def ovulated. I am on day 29 today but i normally have long cycles so will wait until at least next sunday to test if af doesnt show, please please stay away. Would be so nice to wait until christmas day to tell dh if i find out is positive, if i could keep quite that long.

I have decided that i am only going to do another 3 months on clomid as if hasnt worked by then it wont. I have booked to see homeopathic guy on thursday morning to see if he can do anything for me and will take whatever he gives me until i get to the top of ivf list if dont get preg before then. Has anyone else been to a homeopath? do you think i am ?

Will speak soon, take care, 

                        twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just to say im off to hospital on wednesday to see endocronologist ! so will report back to let you know of any treatment developments etc

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Chazz hope ur doing ok
Gwen how r u
Olive lots of luck on wednesday for ur appt do let us know how u get along

Twiggy, BBmonster hope u both ok

Big  to anyone i mised!!

I still have af my ovary is hurting soooo much i didnt sleep last night and was working today so sorry for lack of personals
Thinking of u all
Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello all 

Thanks for the concern Emily. The  showed up on Saturday morning and too be honest it hardley hurt at all . T.M.I ALERT  there was not much blood at all and it was a light red almost watery . So I have no idea what is going on. I still have my appointment with my GP today so I am going to mention it to her. I have still been getting the pain's down my right hand side just not as often. But I have noticed that whenever I sneeze or cough my womb seems to go into a painfull spasm that takes my breath away  .

Anyway Hope you are feeling better Hun I know what you mean about ovary pain so sending you a big  and also this  hope it cheers you up.

Suzie I wish you all the best with your appointment his week.  all goes well for you.

Shell, Mrsnikki, bbmonster, twiggy, Hope you are all doing well.

Love Charlotte


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to let you know that I went to see my GP yesterday ans she told me that the reason for the pain is that I am ovulating     .  She got out my ultra sound results from last year and it said that I have 9 on my left ovary and 18 on my right    .  She said that the pain I has was one of my old cysts rupturing to make way for a new one underneath  .  She has told me to go to A & E if I find I am in that much pain again and they will have to so another scan to confirm it.  At least she was good enough to tell me why  was in so much pain .

Thank you all again for being here for me.  I really would be lost without you all

Love Charlotte


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

chazz glad you got things sorted 

quick update from me as went to hossie today about pcos

sorry its a cop out but copied this from my other post 

to cut a long story short   have to do 2 24hour urine collections ! yuck! 
Have 2 glucose intolerance fasting bloods to do as she thinks the metformin im on may be masking that the diabetes has kicked in!! I hope not as didnt really want to be starting insulin before at least another 10 years ! 
Am starting reductil to kick start the weight loss again and i asked her about side effects and she said there are alot less then there just to be so i laughed and said thank god i will be skinny this time next year  she didnt know whether to laugh with me or not 
Have increased my thyroxine to help too
Have to have regular ultrasounds too which is good

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi all hope you don't mind me dropping in


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Shouldwood welcome honey feel free to drop in any time u like sweetie

Olive glad that u have a game plan sweetie

Chazz glad that ur gp gave u an explanation for the pain that u have been in

twiggy, bbmonster hope u both ok

mrsnikkiuk juli gwen hope ur all ok

I too went to see the doc today
i have been feeling poorly for about a fortnight now

Yesterday i got a whole lot worse couldnt keep anything down
turns out i have Bad UTI/Kidney infection on top of an AF and my ovary is still in spasm after af niceeeeee not

I got a telling off for assuming what was going on inside and also for not going sooner ooops

So now on rest and extra fluids he says dont worry about eating ooh i said i may lose a few lbs then    No comment!!

Anyway just popping by
love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

looking thru here etc it seems I'm very lucky wit my syptoms of PCOS, Ok i hate looking like a teenager with all the spots and grease but I'm not particuall overweight or have much excess hair at all.


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome shouldwould I just joined the new group see you there lucky you with the weight and the hair!!
had my first appt at Ipswich hospital yesterday was hopping for some more clomid (already had 3 cycles from gp) but had an internal exam yesterday ewwwww and got to have blood tests on different days of cycle and an ultrasound before i go back in feb.
The dr seems to think i will get another 3 go's with clomid then onto IuIoh joy!
collegue of my husband has just had twins and has invited us to go meet them over christmas!! panic has set in not sure i can cope with two new babys any thoughts on how i can politley refuse. they were ivf babys so thought maybe i could explain to her that its just too painfull right now. any thoughts gals??
-Gayle xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I would tell them the truth, if these babies are IVF they will understand what you are going thru


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Suffolklady

I agree with shouldwood on this   as there baby's were conceived through IFV then they will know just what you are going through and how hard it can bee to be around new born baby's

Shouldwood, glad you have joined us here.  We can all be a bit   (love u all really  ) but you can always find a friend on here.  This place has been great for me.  When I was told I had PCOS I almost cracked up  .  But then I did a search on the net about PCOS and a link to one of the message boards came up and I have not looked back since   .  Feel free to ask any questions.  sending you some  .

Emily, Suzie  for your concern.  When she said it was down to the Pcos I just thought great she can't be bothered now either  .  But when she explained that it was because I am ovulating I was like       .  I know that they have told me my tubes are blocked, but I don't feel that bad about it anymore.  If my DH does his sample and they decided to opt for the tubal surgery then I know that they may give me clomid just to help thing along a little.  I know this is all in the future, but you girls will know what I mean when I say it has given me hope.

Hope that you are all well

Love Charlotte


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

you've discribed exactly how I feel all over the place one minute I'm up and the next I feel like I'm at rock bottom.  I feel as my GP won't actuially say I've got PCOS even thou all my tests so far show it I don't know whats going on.  Not helped by my manager at work telling me she has PCOS and fell pregnant the 2nd month she tried well its ok for some is all I can say.  
I've got absolutl tons of questions but rightnow tey all seem to be lost somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Shouldwood

Sending you some       .  I know how you feel hunny.  Your manager is probably trying to be supportive in her own way, I know it don't help much at the moment.

My con's did not say "you have PCOS" all he said was "your tests indicate that you have PCOS"  so I have taken it now that is just what I do have.  So I watch what I eat, well I try too   .  I am lucky that I have been on Metformin which has helped me to lose wait and also helped my af's return until last month I went 64 days    .

I wish you all the best and when you find the question's just ask and wee will do our best.

Love Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just popping by to say

Have a good weekend all

I am not feeling too festive atm

If anyone has a missing af i think she came to me instead the 2nd visit in a week is something like a joke me thinks!!

I am hopefully off to dh works do tomorrow night so wont be around much this weekend but keep u all in my thoughts

 to those who need them
Emilyxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,

i get some symptoms from pcos but am underweight. Do have loads of spots and excesss hair, have to pluck my chin and shave legs every day! also dont ovulate without pills have been on clomid over a year.

i am on day 35 today and temp dropped last couple of days so think af is def on way   am really down and dont want to take clomid much longer although doc wants my to do another 6 months. I am now on ivf waiting list but is a year for private and 3+ years nhs. 

I also went to see homeopathic doc on thursday and he has given me 4 sets of medication to take, its worth a try.

Hi chazz glad you got it all sorted and gp explained stuff, hope you are feeling better. 

emily sorry af is being a pain honey.

shouldwood welcome, you are welcome anytime, the girls are great.

hi suffolklady how are you.

hi to everyone else hope all is well and you are all getting ready for christmas.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my GP said they both indicate PCOS so will take it I have got it.  The woman who did my scan did say to me if your bloods also suggest it then is more than likey.  
Reading around on here it seems I'm at the start of a very long rd glad I've started on it so young.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi all

Shouldwood, have they offered you any medication/treatment for your PCOS yet?  Have you had any other tests?  I do hope things work out for you hun       .

Hope you are all having a good weekend.  My dh surprised me with something that he said today.  we were talking this morning and I said that I was going to buy some storke , so that I could do some baking.  Dh then looked at me and said " talking of the storke, he will get to this house if I have too drag him here"      .  I could have   his brain's out but we had too go out.  He has also been asking me about names and how long I think that the birth would take   .  I am like ok what the hell is going on here   .  I am not going to say anything but I really think that 2006 will be my year, well for his sample at least.  I need a bit more work so it may take a little bit longer for me, but it will be a start.

shell, bbmonster, suzie, emily, mrsnikkiuk, twiggy, suffolklady hope you are all ok.

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
            chazz thats great dh has come round i am sure he will do his sample soon.

Shouldwood some people with pcos get preg easy others dont, its just luck i supposed. I have a friend who was told she would never have children due to pcos and she has just had her 3rd! I found out i had pcos 2 years ago after trying to concieve for a year with no luck. Have now been on clomid for a year and a bit, i am gald i found out young as well, as am 25 now so one thing i do have on my side is age. 

well the witch got me on saturday, am gutted  was up most of sat night in agony, ended up getting up at 4am and watching tv as had enough. Sunday morn i was really dizzy, was quite scary as was on my own, sun afternoon i had to take my wee cousin (4) to a christmas party so put on a brave face, at least he enjoyed himself. I am trying to concentrate on christmas and my holiday to get me through. Hopefully will get lucky this cycle as taking homeopathic stuff now and being on holiday should make us relax a bit and forget about work etc. and the sunshine may help  I have to go into hospital tomorrow morning for a scan to see if i have a polyp or not, so will hopefully get all clear and can get on with it.

thanks for listening girls,
                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no I've been given nothing so far my GP wouldn't hoping the hospital might when I go in Jan


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

*Hi Shouldwood

I hope that you appointment in January goes well and they offer you some sort of treatment. Sending you some    .

Are you all ready for Christmas girls   .

I do hope that you are all ok.

I would like to wish you all a vary merry Christmas and a fantastic 2006. It will be our year girls                                                      

Love to you all

Charlotte                       *


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Think I'm near enough ready for the weekend not much I can do now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood

Just read a post you have put on another thread about doing your temp's and wanted to tell you that you are not alone.  I did my temp's for 3 months until I had my tests done at the doctors/ hospital.  unfortunately for me I found out then about the PCOS and the fact that I was not ovulating   .  I thought I was not taking my temps right   

Happy to say that is not the case now .  Since been put on the Metformin I have been ovulating  .  Still have a long way too go as I have blocked tubes but at least I know all hope is not lost   .

When do you see your con's next?  I will be thinking about you as I know that the waiting for the treatment can be really hard.

Love Charlotte


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my appointment is 10th Jan its my 1st with the consulatant so not really holding much hope he will give me anything.
Can anyone answer this:
Is tiredness a sign/affect of PCOS I'm am always really tired especailly when I get home from work I can fal asleep by 8,30 and just wondering if its to do with it or not


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood

I was always tiered untill I was put on the Metformin to help out with the hormones .  I could go to bed at 9.30pm and get up at 9.00 am and still fall asleep by 1 pm.

Hopefully your cons will offer you some sort of treatment.  Did he do your tests?

Chaz.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you for that maes m feel better about being so tired. If i'm at home I fall asleep in the afternoon fell like an old person!!
No my GP did my tests so hoping they won't have to be repeated she gave ema copy of my scan report to take along


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick one to say hope you ar well, so much to do cant believe christmas is so close.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am just popping on here too wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a    2006, may all your dream's come true.                             

Hope you are all ok

Love Charlotte


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.

lots of love

Sue


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

merry christmas everyone, hope 2006 brings you all luck, i am away for a couple of weeks from friday so if i dont get time to come back on have a great time.

twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all just thought i would pop on and wish you all a merry christmas and a happy new year!                 
-Gayle xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just popped in to say I hope you all have a very Happy Christmas  and a very Merry New Year 
I hope you all keep well and safe during the festive period
Lets hope all of our dreams come true in 2006 

Love and Hugs
Shelley Xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

merry xmas to all


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi All

Well I am in one piece, just.. with all the junk food and fizz, I have had a very 'poppy belly'   
My side of the family are away, so only had to fit in my MIL in the morning and had dinner and afternoon with FIL/Pops. Did nothing at all yesterday, we put the safa bed up and chilled in front of the TV   
We have had   here overnight and today, only just enough to settle thou, and most of it has gone now.
Well 3 days back at work and roll on New Year   

Xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Shell, nice to here that you are having a good time so far.  i agree with the roll on 2006 but fortunately for me I am not back in until the 3rd of Jan   .

I do hope that you all had a fab time.  My DH bought me the most gorgeous gift this year, and spoilt me rotten all Christmas day  /

Look forward to hearing from you all soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello everyone..
just popped into wish u all a happy new year in case i dont get in here before
Am working new year shifts  so might not get a chance
Love to u all.
Ju x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Happy new year everyone, hope all our dreams come true x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Wishing each and every one of u a very happy new year and may 2006 bring us all our dreams come true!!

I will try to post more regularly in the new year!!

Off to make trifle

Whatever ur doing tonight have a good safe evening!

Emilyxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

     

LOTS OF LUCK FOR 2006

LOVE
SUZIE  ​


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

Wishing you all 
A Happy New Year
May 2006 be the year that all our dreams come true​         
       

Please have a good night girl's and don't get too        .

Love too you all

Charlotte


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone

Well I have had an eventfull few days.. I went over in my shoe on Thurs at work, so the right side of my right foot hit the floor. Went home early as in pain and swollen. Kept it up and iced all night and Fri morn decided better go to A&E to get it checked out. I am now in plaster to my knee as i have broken a bone in my foot.

So I was literally legless for New Year, was fun seeing my mates getting drunker thou hehee

Lots of Love and Hugs and hoping all our wishes come true this year Xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year Shell

I do hope that you are not in too much pain.  Hope your dream's come true this year.

Love Charlotte


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say Happy New Year to everyone.

Hope all our dreams come true in 2006.

love Sue


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all

Where is everyone  .

Chazz


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey everyone just popping in to c how u all are.. i am busy as usual.. but at least it keeps my mind off of other things
Hope you all had a great christmas n new year..

We had an odd one but i wont bore you.. as always hoping for a better one next year..
Shell sorri bout the leg hun...its a stuffer when that happens

Right off to get some sleep before i get up in 6 hrs to start it all over again..

love to u al
Ju xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

HHEELLLOOOOOO  Where is everybody ??  

I was up hosp yesterday for a check up. The foot is still quite swollen so I have had the foot/leg re-plastered in a heavy plaster (was hpoing for a light weight coloured one  ) and are due back up to have it removed on Feb 14th.. what a valentines present  I'm OK on my crutches and have to go up and down stairs on my bum 
DH has gone back to work, so he has left a huge jug of squash, a little back pack for me to get food from kitchen to front room and a stool in the kitchen. Bless him

I hope everyone is keeping well Xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI All

Hope evrybody is ok. I havnt been on for a while as we are taking abreak for the time being but..... i am pretty sure that i ovulated all on my own this month. I had 3 days where there was loads of cm. Tonnes of it and i asked my doc and he says that i have most probably released an egg. Im sooo happy. I didn't even ovulate on treatment, so fingers crossed it carries on. I was on my first month of met but i didnt take it over xmas as it sometimes made me feel a bit dicky.

I hope evrybody is ok. 

Happy new year everybody xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Claire xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi All

Shell your DH sounds fab!!! Love the plaster, you go girl, thinking about getting my own as you where yours so well   .  Seriously, hope that you are not in too much pain.  The 14 Feb is my 28th Birthday so I will be thinking of you.

Bbmonster  on the ovulation babe.  I was the same when I realised that I was ovulating on the Met.  What with being told that I will never ovulate on my own I was stunned when I noticed the whit cm.

Juli hope you are not working too hard.  Have just read your signature ans see that your DH's   have returned  I bet you and DH are over the moon what with all that you have both been through these past few year's.  I wish you with all the best    .

Love too you all

Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Sorry i havent posted have been so so busy

Was entertaining new year and then i have worked 2 days consecutively i am not used to that, and i have af due!!

Spent most of last night on the bathroom floor and like an  went to work like it i had a  appt tonight and i cancelled i just couldnt face going but in hindsight i should have made the effort!!

I have rebooked it for monday but think i have a urine infection

Will see how it goes and maybe go tomorrow or friday

Juli lovely to see u posting 

Shelle dh seems to be looking after u very well perhaps he could give all the dh/dp's some tips lol

Chazz hope all is ok with u
Claire gr8 about the ovulation  

a big  to everyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

hi

hope you dont mind me joining you.

I am not new to FF but have never really posted anywhere in particular.  When trying to concieve with DD my consultant started me an clomid and said if after 3 months it didnt work he would do some tests but was working on the assumption that i had PCOS. I concieved after my first go with clomid and nothing more was mentioned about PCOS.  My DD is now 18 months and i recently visited my GP as my cycles are 40 days long with breakthrough bleeding at around day 20 for 3-4 days.  my excess hair is getting worse and i am really struggling with my weight!!  my Gp couldnt believe that i had sat with these symptoms worsening for so long so has arranged blood tests at the start of my next cycle.  can someone tell me what the blood tests should show?

I am also concerned about the long term issues as my mums family all have high blood pressure, diabetes and heart probs. no females on my mums side have lived over the age of 56 with these problems.

sorry to rattle on

love 
donna x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI Donna

I'm sorry i can't help you with the blood test question, but i just wanted to say hi. I dont know what they can tell with blood tests, i was diagnosed after a scan. I also have excessive hair and a problem with my weight, its not nice is it?
Hope you feel better soon and the doc helps you out.

Claire


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

My fellow PCOS ladies

Where are you all  .

I miss you all so much  
I was talking to DH the other day after he had heard the news about the fertility tests that boots are now doing!  . I told him that I was thinking about getting one so that he can do his bit. When we realised how much they cost and the fact that you can get a full  test done at a private clinics for just a little bit more, DH said "let's not bother"  .
I was crushed a little as when I heard that on the radio I was hoping to be able to but 1 the end of the month. I thought my dream was finally going to become a reality, but a lass it was not too be.

Anyway I do hope that you are all well. Have decided to but an exercises bike. Hoping it will help me shift a couple of extra pounds. I may not be able to get DH to do his sample but at least I can lose some more weight and hopefully get this  PCOS   under some sort of control.

Love you all

Charlotte


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hello all


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hello all hope you all had a great christmas and you all have a happy new year.
I had a consultant appt just before christmas was ok was hoping they would give me some more clomid but they wanted more tests done before we proceeed any further sp had an ultrasound and got to have blood tests at various days of my cycle grr but wouldnt you know it af no show now 2 wks late so will have to put next appt back if it doesnt start this week.const said after test are back we will get another 3 months of clomid and if that doesnt work iui. been put back on met in the mean time.
-Gayle xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI All

Just checking in to see how everybody is?

Its very quiet.


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind if I join you?

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 2 year ago now, suffer from spots and have put on weight since stopping dianette ( i took it for my spots when I was a teenager little knowing for years it masked the symptoms of PCOS!) I am very fortunate in that I took cloimd on being diagnosed and on the 4th attempt i fell pg, with my little boy Alex who is now 6 months old.  Am currently thinking about trying again, I know it probs won't be easy and my PCOS has definitely not improved through pregnancy!  I thought it might but think infact it may have got worse.  I am reluctant to go back on Dianette as I would like to conceive again but the symptoms of PCOS seem to be getting me down a bit just now, really sick of the zits and weight gain,  I can see people looking thinking how much weight i have put on.  Don't get me wrong I know I am so very fortunate to have my boy, and I hoep I am not upsetting anyone by saying I would like another baby - it sounds so greedy to want another but I guess it is something I can't help feeling.  I have not been referred yet for clomid again as I wanted to try naturally, but it does not appear to be working.

SO that's me in a nutshell!  As I say I hope you don't mind me joining you?xxx

Kitty4


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Got to catch up with you all soon - hope everyones ok?  I'm just enjoying a day off work - making the most of it cause I am back on tomorrow for 6 days then 1 day off then nights   January will fly by unoticed for me!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i just htought I'd say hi all


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

((((((((((((Gwen)))))))))))) Hope you are ok sweetie


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

It is very quiet in here resently   I hope everyone is well

As for me, I have been taken out a few times, and the foot is not as painful, but getting leg cramps etc  
Tomorrow my mate is taking me down the town, and I'm gonna get one of those eleccy wheelchairs    So my advice would be to stay away from Luton Arndale Centre, or watch the local news for a mad woman causing chaos


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I did an ivf cycle at Woking at the end of last year and got a bfn.I have now been put on Metformin prior to next try in Feb as I have some insulin resistance and PCO (despite being borderline underweight)although I do have periods regular as clockwork.
I was wondering if anyone knows how successful metformin is in improving embryo quality as mine were grade 3 last time.I am 40 so this could be my age but I'm hoping that it's to do with insulin resistance instead as I was told this affects egg quality..
I started on half pill per day for first week , now on that dose twice daily and to keep increasing until I get to 1 pill 3 times daily.Don't know if I will get that far as I feel quite icky sometimes.
Anyone's comments would be great as I don't know how much hope to pin on the metformin.
Good luck to you all!
Chris


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

hi there everyone, 

im new to this thread.

i also have pcos and dont have periods from 1 year to the next.  i started metformin about 3 months ago.  it has been awful.  upset stomach, no appetite, feel sick at the sight of food etc.  however, i got a message from someone on this site the other day and they said to take the tablets after every meal not on an empty stomach.  this has worked like a charm.  no longer upset stomach.  still dont have much of an appetite but at least i dont feel so yucky all the time.  

feel free to ask me any other questions about pcos.  ive been diagnosed with it since i was 16 years old and im now 25.  had every test under the sun so am quite clued up on it.  im also a health visiting nurse so i can find out things from the staff in the clinic i work ( only perk available sadly). 

good luck and take care.

lisa h.x


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi All

I would like to say Welcome to all newbies to this thread.

Hope that you are all fine. I am OK just doing some overtime at work  and I just thought I would check in and see how you all are

*Shell* how's the leg hun? I do hope it is not hurting too much and that your DH is still looking after you.

*Mrsnikkiuk* lovely to hear from you  I do hope that work does not get you down to much. I have read somewhere that you have just started Clomid I think . How is that going? I do hope that you are not getting to many of the    side effect's. Goodluck to you and DH  

*Darkangel * I hope you are OK hun. How is everything going? Sending you lots of  .

*bbmonster* love the Pict of you I can only say one thing stunning. Was thinking of putting 1 on of me but not sure now  . Hope you are OK and sending you some  .

*Hi Suffolklady*, How did your test's go? Well I hope. Sending you and your DH/DP some  .

*Shouldwood * how are thing with you? I hope everything is OK. Sending you some  .

*Emily* how are you hunnie? Hope you are well. Sending you lot's of  .

*Bluenose, * when I had my blood test's they showed that I had way to much testosterone and that I had very low LH I think . I know that it is the hormone that tells your ovaries that it is time to ovulate . How are your test's going? Hope everything is OK.  .

*Hi Liashunter * Ah the wonderful Met , glad you have managed to get it undercontrol. It took me a couple of months to work that one out  . Hope you are OK.  .

*Hi Hobiegirl * I think that Metformin has something to do with the way in which the eggs are formed . That question was asked on here before and I think it was Juli that had the fact's on it. If we ask her nicely I am sure she will be able to tell us again when she gets the time  . Wishing you lots of luck with your TX  .

*Kitty* I know what you mean hun. My friends and some of my family (on my mom's side) just think that I have put on weight just because I eat too much and I can not be bothered to loose it  . Which is annoying because I have tried loads of diets and non of them worked until I went on sort of a GI diet. By that I mean I get very tempted and can be a bad girl  . Wishing you lots of luck and I look forward to  with you sometime.  

Well girls I have finally decided that after all this talking I am putting in an order today for an excersise bike . I have been saying for ages that I want to get fit and hopefully lose a couple of extra pounds. I just never get round to it. I am not happy with the way I look and only I can do something about it. The Metformin has been a great help but hopefully the bike will make a differance too. I was going to take up running but I have a problem with my knee so I was told to get an excerise bike instead. I have always used that as an excuse befor but not anymore.

On that note I want to say Thank you  to you all for helping me to sort this out. It has been reading your post's and the fact that you don't let your PCOS control what you do that has helped me to sort this out. Thank you all so much for your support and friendship.    '

Love to you all

Charlotte
p.s sorry for the long post


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies well got back from my hols last night am still jet lagged so will keep this short. Hope you are all well is so nice to see lots of new people on here.

I got back yesterday and found out my brothers girlfriend is pregnant, am really upset as he is younger than me and not mature enough to be a dad, is also hard when people fall preg without trying and you have been trying so hard for so many years. Sorry for moaning i am sure it will sink in soon and i will be happy about being an auntie, just want so much to be a mum. Fingers crossed holiday has helped and i am preg to, will find out by next weekend  

hopefully we will all have our longed for bundles by next christmas  

twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya girls

Welcome Newbies
Lisa, the joys of Met      It was only reading up on here before I was prescibed Met that I would have taken it after food.
Twiggy, I hope the hol was fab and has done the trick  
Charlotte   and   hun. The   and  on here really does help in knowing we are not alone X

As for me, I didn't wreck the Arndale Centre or the scooter too much   I am going to try and go back to work for a few hours next week and see how I get on. Roll on 14 Feb to get this cast off and get back on the   bandwagon


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Chazz tonight is my first Clomid tablet   will keep you posted sweetie.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Just thought i should post as i havent posted in a while!!

Have been in a bit of a bad space what with having uti then af which was h*&& ish and did a lot of screaming!!

I know have i virus type thingy my back is still in spasm and coughing is making it worse ouchy ouch

I am back to work tomorrow (how long for any guesses!!) only managed 3 days since new year lol

A big  and gr8 big  to all

I will post some personals and catch up more tuesday when i have a day off!!

Emxx*


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long as am back at work today. 

just wanted to say good luck to everyone.

missnikkiuk any questions on clomid just ask i have been on it a year and 2 months.

speak soon,
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hello everyone hope you are all ok a bit   today as i have just had to re arrange my consultants appt for march as still no  .when i rang receptionist she said " are you sure you're not pregnant" i pointed out that i had an ultra sound on the 30th on dec and surely it would of showed up then and she said take a test anyway so will get one tonight just so i can them i am not for deff grrrrr  bet you a fiver as soon as i done test   will show lol.anyway rant over now!
-Gayle xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well

*Shelle* how's the leg hun? Hope you are not in to much pain .

*Suffolklady* 

*Darkangel * hope you are feeling better 

*Twiggy* I hope you are OK 

*Mrsnikkiuk*, how's the clomid going hun? Hope it had not made you too   .

*Emily * How are you doing babe? Hope you are feeling better, sending you a big .

Well ladies I did it I ordered my exercise bike a few days ago so hopefully it will be here soon. I know I can count on you all for your support. I am not expecting to be able to do much on it at first as I know I am out of shape . But I have made the first step and ordered it, so here's hoping for a slimmer me . I think the  is on her way I am a little late, well CD41 and I was normally CD38 until last month, and I have all the wonderful sign's . Oh Well

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

can I join you girls?

I'm trying to lose weight, waiting for the notoriously late AF (as usual) and just about to start an Open University course at the beginning of Feb. 
I'm 22, married and live in Devon. We've been ttc#1 for 5 years on and off, but only got the diagnosis of PCOS at the beginning of '05, even though I'd had really weird cycles since '00. We tried clomid, and had an early m/c in Aug '03, tried Met on it's own (no repsonse), and then did clomid & met combo in summer last year, and had an m/c at 8.5 weeks. Now we're trying vitex(agnus castus) and waiting for a referal for injectibles/iui.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi crystal welcome i am 25 dh 30 been ttc for over 3 years and been on clomid 15 months, going to give it up soon. Was diagnosed with pcos may 2004 went to homeopathic guy and have 4 different thigs to take, this is my first month on them, they are agn cactus, pesaties (? not sure if this is how you spell) some multivit horse pill   and ovarium so hopefully this combined with clomid does the trick. They also just told me they think i have a polyp on the lining of the womb so could affect implantation/ cause miscarrage so if get af have to go get a camera to have  a look. I am due af at weekend so fingers crossed, have had cramping last few days but nothing yet. Sorry you have had miscarriages honey that must have been awful, i know how bad it is when af comes every month, cant imagine what it would feel like to actually be pregnant then have it all taken away, i wish you lots of luck and i am sure you will have your bundle soon. I am on the ivf waiting list and my initial appointment should be feb, not sure when getting tx, poss sept- dec? anyway good luck sorry for rambling on.

chazz hows it going honey? sorry you think witch on her way but it aint over until she shows! am still down about my brother getting his girlfriend preg without trying life just doesnt seem fair. af due at weekend so am keeping my fingers crossed. 

suffolk lady hope you are ok honey they can be so annoying at doc/ hosp, good luck honey.

dark angel i know how you feel hon, i dont think i would mind if one of my friend or auntie got preg but its just because its my younger brother and all family will be going on about it plus she will be due around the time i think we will be starting ivf so will make everything 1000 times harder than it already is, sorry about moaning on about this will just have to get used to the idea. 


hi emily/ shellebell/ lisa/ hobbiegirl how are you?

mrs nikki uk hows the loopy pills going, honestly any questions about them just ask.

well am shattered am still really jet lagged so going to try and have an earlier night will speak soon, 

twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hi all     has arrived ive never been so pleased to see her.
so we are back on for appt in feb and hopefully some more clomid.have been trying to lose some weight been watching that paul mckenna thing on sky.not sure how effective it has been so far as you arent allowed to weigh yourself but jeans feel a  ittle loose so think its doing something or maybe i am just going  
hello to newbies 
-Gayle xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thats great suffolk lady good luck

hope everyone else is well

twiggy xxx


----------



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi all , just wanted to pop in and say hi  

Me and my partner have been ttc#1 for nearly 2 years now. I was diagnosed with PCOS in August last year. My main symptoms are excess hair and vary rare periods! I also suffer a lot with tiredness! I am lucky with my weight tho as i am at average weight for my height. Hope to speak to you all soon. 

P.S Can someone please get me some bubbles   Im feeling a bit left out cos i havent got any lol

xxx


----------



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi dark angel thanks so much for my bubbles lol


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Twiggy- sorry to butt in but just thought should make you aware that you are not supposed to take agnus castus with clomid at the same time, apparently there can be adverse affects not sure which , but if you look under complimentary treatments there is lots of info on it.  

Love kitty4 x


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Twiggy sending you a big   hope u feel better soon.  Sort of know how u feel Dh' niece due on the 7th Feb not even trying she is with a married man and has a few choice past times.

Well the   came yesterday and so I am going to Get dh to put it up today and I will let you all know how I get on later, if I can breath that is


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

chazz thanks for hug, it is a difficult time.

hi kitty thanks for info i will look it up,homeopathic doc knows i am on clomid and showed hosp and they said shouldnt do any harm. I will look it up, going to give up clomid soon anyway.

hi tracey jo, dark angel hope you are well.

well i am on day 35 of 35 day cycle so af will prob come tomorrow, have been knicker checking all day, really hope get a bfpthis time. Also got initial private ivf appointment yesterday, is for 10th feb so not to long.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Well tryed the   out yesterday and it nearly killed me  .  I did 5 minutes and burned 100 cal, but I only did 1.7km .  But I felt great when I finished.

Twiggy no problem for the hug I sort of know how u feel and how much it hurt's   


The   is here and she is not being nice, so am off to have a shower and then bed.

Speak to you soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

hope you are all well.

chazz sorry about the witch honey we all know how awful it can be, hope you feel better today.

well af didnt show yesterday  , i am not sure what to do was going to test this morning but chickened out  , i feel really excited and thought it is better to feel hopeful today than to find out is a bfn as am going to aunts for dinner tonight with brother and girlfriend and all my family know and are all excited about their news so will probably be baby talk all night, dh doesnt want to go but we better make the effort. I hope af doesnt show today will be difficult not to cry in front of everyone. I am working all week as well i think and start really early so not sure if i want to find out -ve before i go to work. It wont change it either way whether i test or not. I was all excited last night as hadnt showed and dh said not to get hopes up and if it hadnt showed by next weekend i should test  dont know do i live in hope or get shattered dreams or you never know may be positive, maybe. God this is torture sorry for going on, am on constant knicker check  ^idiot

speak soon,
                twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Twiggy

If it will put your mind at rest then If I were u I would test soon, but it's up too you.  sending you lot's of             .  Thank you for your concern it is a little better today thank's I was on CD43 this time so my cycles have gone all over the place again.  I was every 36 day's without fail and now they have all gone  .

Hope everything goes well at your aunties.  Does your family not know what you and DH are going through?

My DH'S niece may have to be induced next week as her baby's is not developing properly .  We are all hoping that there will be a change this week when she has her scan, for the baby's sake.  What really makes me   is she is a so called "recovering heroin addict".  She is on Methadone twice a day but if she can't be bothered to go and get her perscription filled she will see her dealer instead  .

Well rant over

Speak to you soon 

Love Chazz


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Girls!!!!!

Sorry i dont seem to be posting much atm

Still getting over the lurgy and dysphonia

Still got it a bit but its quite a bit better than what it was

Having pre af symptoms (lots of pain and moods are  could  ) altho my af isnt due for a fortnight!! 

I so dont want to feel like this for another 2 weeks 

Anyway hope that ur all doing ok
I promise i will pop in to do personals on tuesday
We have had my nephew since friday hes just gone home and had mil for sunday lunch and she has also just gone home

Feeling a bit whacked out now so just catching up then off to chill

Love to all

Emilyxx*


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello girlies hope you are all well.. am keeping up with the news but as u kno not having much time to post because of work.. Have also been finding it a bit hard recently.. with lots of people having good news with new bfp announcements.. as some of you kno pickles birth date would have been about now.. so i am finding it extra hard.. and think i might be taking a break from ff for a bit..
So just wanted to send you all lots of love until we catch up again..
Best of luck to you all.

Ju xxxxxxxx
blowing all my baby dust your way....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Juli

Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment   hope u feel strong enough to return to us soon.

Emily Hope you are feeling better now.

Well I will be doing a full 10 min on the old  tonight, that is if I don't fall of it.

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

chazz/ emily/ julie hope you are all feeling better.

Witch got me yesterday and am gutted cant stop crying and is extremely painful  only got 1 hr sleep last night before having to get up for work, am at work now in pain and tired sorry for moan. All my family know what we are going through now, not sure if they all know how long for though, my grandads the worst just doesnt think before he opens his mouth!

sorry rant over take care girls,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Well I am still off work and not sure when I will be going back!?! No leg cramps with plaster off, but getting odd pains/twiches from the broken bone itself. Suppose it is more vunerable in a tubi-grip, but at least I can have a bath   Not sure if I updated on here, but the plaster was removed cause I was getting cramps in calf, and with previous history of DVT in other leg and the swelling they thought it would be better if it was off.

Ju ~ You just take your time hun   We are all here when you need us

Chazz ~ I hope you are in 1 piece hun    I'm sure you get used to the bike soon and start feeling the benifits

Twiggy ~ So sorry   has got you hard hun. People do have a knack of saying what they are feeling without taking a breath and thinking how best to say it  

Em ~ We do tend to follow each other round   hope you a feeling better soon

Welcome Newbies Xx

 to all Xx


----------



## xxxwendxxx (Jul 23, 2005)

_*Hiya

girls

My name is wendy i am married with one step daughter that lives with me and my dh and currently live in stoke on trent . 
i have been told i have pcos on my right ovary but none on my left and me and my dh has been ttc for a while.
I have my first appointment to see the gynecologist on the 7th of march at the nsh (norths staffs hospital) of which i am really nervous .

I have some of the pcos symptoms like increased hair growth e.g face and spot thats about it i have some pain now and again but not often .

Anyways better go has i will rabbit on for hours pmsl

Love
wendy
xxxxxxx*_


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome Wendy, I'm sure your appt will come before you know it  
If you have any concerns before then I'm sure one of us will know the answers, hopefully


----------



## xxxwendxxx (Jul 23, 2005)

_*Aww thanks shellebell*_


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi dark agel hows it going? hope af stays away and you get a bfp

wendy welcome to the club honey, everyone is really nice come and chat anytime

sheelebell thanks for sympathy hope the leg gets better soon

chazz how u doing hon?

i am feeling a wee bit better today, am just trying to concentrate on ivf appointment.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I have a spare 5 mins so thought would pop and post!!!!!!!

Am all Busy busy busy!!!!!!

Work is busy home is busy!!

Anyhow

Welcome to wendy to the thread, as shelle said any questions feel free to ask away am sure one of us would know the answer!!

Dark angel good to hear from u did ur boys decide on their options??

Hope that u either get ur bfp or ur af really soon
the waiting drives me 

Shelle yes we do keep following each other around dont we lol
Hows the leg??

Hope its coming on well

Juli completely understand needin time out........ often if i take time out i come back feeling ever so much stronger and able to cope with all the IF stuff and life stuff better

well my bug has more or less gone wish it would have taken the endo with it but cant ask for too much hey!!

Really dont know whats happening with my bod right now as i have pre af pains and symptoms altho am on day 17 today and been going on about 5 days

My exercise vid was agony esp with my top half aaaargh!!

Hope to do Pilates later or if not tomorrow!!

I start my counselling sessions on thursday (again)

Love to all and anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all

Welcome to all newbies . Please feel free too ask any question's as the other ladies have said one of us should be able too give you an answer  .

*Emily,* Glad you are feeling better. Hope you don't stay busy for too long 

*Darkangel, * glad your lad's have picked what they want. My son goes to senior school this september and I am not looking forward too it , I feel really old .

*Shell  * hope the leg is getting better! 

*Twiggy  * I am OK thank's for asking hun. I am a little   about dh's niece having her baby soon. She has no respect for that baby that she is carrying, I just don't think it is fare . I live a good life and always look after my body and yet can I get pg again,* NO. * But she can even while she is on drug's!!!  . Hope you are OK 

Well I used the  for almost 15 min yesterday and when I got off I could hardly move . But I did feel better for it. As long as I use it every other day until I am used too using it, then I will get my distance up on it later.

Got too go gnaw as I need too start dinner b4 work.

Love too you all

Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Be careful what you say Dark Angel
I am a great aunt   my sis is 13 years older than me, and her girls are 22 and 21, and the 21 yr old has a 3 yr old boy  
So I am closer in age to my niece's than my sis   but of course I'm not saying that my sis is old !!  

Twiggy I have often thought that I should go on the pill, drink(well a little more than I already do  )/smoke/do drugs and perhaps I might get my longed for PG    

Well DH took me to Sainsburys tonight, and I borrowed a normal wheelchair.   thing had a wonky wheel just like the trolleys, just my luck  

luv n hugs to all


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry I am so crap at replying here - I do read daily though.  I have taken my first Clomid lot so now its bms and fingerscrossed but blimey did I go through the mill with s/e and feeling  !  Feeling exhausted cause of work and shifts - much the same as Juli too, hope you are all ok?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello again,

hi mrs nikki uk, you are on the clomid site as well arent you? its hard to keep up to date as so many posts on that thread now. Hope the clomid doesnt cause you too many probs, it can be a pain in the rear end sometimes. Any clomid questions just ask i have been on it 14 months now! thinking of giving up.

hope everyone else is well,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Twiggy yes I am on the Clomid thread and yes it is hard to keep up with everyone on it!  Im doing ok at the mo just BMS week for me right now then 2WW to come - fingers crossed but its like my head says yes it could work but in my heart of hearts I do not believe it'll work - why should it!  We will see I guess. You ok?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi all

Just thought I would pop in and say hi  

Mrsnikkiuk, I hope the Clomid is doing the trick.  Sending u lot's of     .  Hope you get your bfp soon.

Shell, hope u are OK and the leg is healing well

Twiggy How are you doing hun? 

Emily Hope you are OK.

Darkangel How r thing's with u?

I am OK, I think  .  To be honest I don't thing that this or any year is going to be my year   .  DH is never going to do his sample so I may just as well get used to it         .

Charlotte (feeling very sad, alone, empty and scared)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

chazz you should speak to your dh again and tell him how down you are you really sounded like you were making progress before. I am sure this will be your year try to stay positve honey.

mrs nikki you have fun this week  you never know clomid works for alot of ladies, you may be one of them. Try and think positive it is supposed to help (that is until af comes and your hopes are built up) sorry am a bit down on clomid just now, but as i said it works for lots of people so you have as wmuch a chance as anyone else, good luck honey. 

oh have to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Chazz  this sample thing has been going on for ages with your DH hasn't it   can you not just tottaly freak out at him and maybe the shock will make him think twice about it -it is just not fair of him.

Twiggy  sorry you are on a downer sweetie - you rant away.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I think loads and loads of ^cuddle^ are due all round !!

Chazz, Show him your posts on here if you can't face talking/shouting at him. Or use some of the things you have said on here and write them down in a letter. Whether you give it to him or read it to him is completly up to you. You could even burn it if you wanted. Just to get the feelings out of your system.  IM me if you want hun Xx

Gwen, I know it has been said many times before, but you never know what might happen when you are not trying 

Go Nikki     Go Nikki   

Well I have called work and I will be going back next week    No more browsing round here with you girlies  

^cuddle^ to all xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Too make matters worse DH'S niece is going into hospital today at 10.30 to be induced as he baby's development has slowed down too much.  We went to m-i-l yesterday and she was knitting a baby cardigan right in front of me and I could see how happy she was at doing it.  They have got the crib and all of the other baby things in the house, so everywhere I went it just made it worse    .

All my DH kept saying to me was "I love you you know that don't you?".  Yes I know you love me but do you have any idea just how much this hurts,   is what I felt like saying but I could not bring myself to do it.

I think I have just about had enough.  Everytime I talk to him about how I am feeling he just tell's me that I an getting obsessed again and that Id I try and push him he will never do it.  Sounds like blackmail I know but I would never force him to do anything that he did not want to do, even though this is something that I have wanted ever since I ell in love with him all those year's ago.

Anyway hop you are all OK will do some personals soon instead of the ME post    .

Love you all and thank you for listening to me

Charlotte x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

oh chazz honey i still think you should give talking to him another go, tell him how much you love him and want his child and how this is really getting you down and him saying you are obsessing doesnt help. Let him read these posts we all obsess in here thats what women do especially when they are going through something like this. Can he not do his sample at home with your help? and you could drop it off at the hospital so he wont have to go near the place? i dropped off my husbands sample as he was busy and had to get to work?? give it a go honey it cant hurt. Also i know how hard it is with a baby arriving in the family, sorry hon sending you a cuddle.

shellebel good luck with work honey, its horrible going back if you have been off for a while.

dark angel so sorry honey wait till i see that witch  she is happening to far to many of us, we need some bfps. They do say it can happen when you are taking a break as not obsessing about it and are more relaxed. Good luck whatever you decide to do.

mrs nikki hope clomid not being to evil, i am off them this month (first time in 14 months) as going in to get a polyp removed. Will see if i ovulate without them as am still on homeopathic stuff, good luck honey.

twiggy xxx


----------



## tillybear20 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies 

I am new to this board so will tell you a bit about myself.  I was diagnosed with pcos 8 years ago, been ttc for 7.  The worst symptoms for me are excess hair and weight, and obviously wanting to be a mum.  I was prescribed metformin (2000mg per day) last april and this has been a great help in sorting my periods out.  I am going to start taking it again tomorrow after a 3 month break, so not looking forward to that.  I just wanted to add I know how easy it is to be obsessed by ttc I have been there and its not nice.  My point is though I hadnt given up ttc just had alot on last year (got married in september) and hey presto I fell pregnant, sadly it ended in a miscarriage nearly four weeks ago but I also have large fibroid(26cm) so although mine wasnt a happy ending it has given me hope for the future.  Sorry the post has been me,me,me.  Hopefully i will get to know you ladies alot better and good luck to everyone with thier treatment, ttc etc.

Take care 
Tilly x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi tillibear welcome honey, 7 years is a long time, have you considered moving on to ivf? really sorry to hear of your mc, must have been very difficult. You sound very positive and if you still believe in ttc i am sure it will happen for you.

my name is kirsty i am 25, dh 30, diagnosed with pcos 2 years ago, ttc 3 1/2 years. I am slim but get pain, dont ovulate and hairy chin, lots of spots etc. I have been on clomid 14 months, never tried met. I am giving clomid a break this month as they think i have a polyp on lining of uterus so i have to go in and get it removed (dont have appointment yet) hopefully soon. I am on the nhs and private waiting lists for ivf and have initial private appointment on 10th feb. NHS list is 3+ years and private around 9 months i think up here (edinburgh). i also stared taking loads of homeopathic meds last month so will see if this helps. 

the girls on here are really nice, we are here if you fancy a chat.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girl's

Welcome to the board Tilly .  Sorry to hear about your m/c, but like twiggy has said you sound really +ive.

My name is Charlotte and I am 28 soon DH 38 soon.  Have been ttc for just over 2 year's now diagnosed with PCOS in Sept04 and given Met at the same time.  The Met ha helped with the periods and very much with the weight.

Well dh's niece had a baby girl at 09.11am today and she has called her taysia.  I have fallen in love with her already and I have not seen her yet  .  Still feel very, very very jealous though     .  I sssssssssooooooooooooo wish that it was me.  I have managed not to break down until today when I was in the Kitchen cooking Sunday lunch.  I have been begging DH to shave off his beard and that for week's now and today he walked into the kitchen after having had a shave and I just broke down and     for about 3 hours.  Told him all that was going on in  my head and he has been really quiet ever since.  I am hoping that some of what I said has sunk in but only time will tell.

Twiggy, thank u for the advice but we have tried to do the sample at home and nothing happen's if you know what I mean     .  DH just can't get his head around anything medical.

Shell hope you are doing well

Emily How r thing's Hun?

Mrs Nikki hope you are having a fun weekend   

I really wish I was lucky enough to be given clomid or something that would help me get a bfp................


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Chazz I really hope that some of your conversation with DH has sunk in. 

Welcome Tillybear

 to all Xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

chazz it is a good thing that you told dh how you are feeling i am sure it will sink in, i would hide little pot under the pillow and try and get spec without him knowing thats what you are doing, do it in the dark so he cant see you reaching for the little pot  could be a little tricky though  good luck  hope you are feeling better and that dh niece looks after bubba, i am sure you will get the chance to be a great mim one day soon.

shellebell hows it hanging?

hope everyone had a fab weekend,

twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone just had a catch up sesh as i havnt been online much.thinkni might have ov on my own this month not sure how maybe met having some effect or maybe eating better because of paul mckenna thingy dunno but trying to make the most of it.
next 3 months of clomid should start end of feb so we have decided that i should give up work to give it our best shot i only work 20 hrs so its no great loss and will mean i can be as stress free as possible.
sorry a few of you are feeling down its hard to keep your chin up sometimes   to all those feeling   .
-Gayle xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies hope u r all ok

I have been a bit    lately what with dh's niece having her baby and all that.  When ever we go there now that is all people are talking about and it hurts so much       .

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

aww chazz i am sending you a hug honey, i know exactly how you feel with my brothers girlfriend being preg, i am tearful alot just now to, trying to be brave as feel like i am being really selfish but is very hard to fight off tears sometimes. We are here if you need to talk anytime.

suffolklady you lucky thing i wish i could give up work it is manic at the moment and my boss does nothing, am really stressed but need to save up for ivf! so cant quit. Good luck with clomid, hope it works for you.

hi to everyone else,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Twiggy

Thanks you for the  I need it. I have just saved some pictures of her to my PC and she is really cute .

Still really really hurts though     . Went to my mother in laws today and the house smells like a new born baby, even though she is not there . They bought over some baby clothes that Taysia has been wearing so they could be washed. I could not resist picking them up and shelling them  . M-i-l new what I was doing and how I feel she just looked at me and smiled.

Wish this did not hurt as much          

Love Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sorry i havent posted for about a week again!!

This week has been sooooo hectic for me

I havent been too well this week

Endo probs mainly and another UTI

Like Juli and Nikki i do pop by and read but havent had much time recently to post

Chazz sending u a gr8 big  it must be so so difficult with ur niece's new baby having arrived my thoughts are with u, i do know how u feel I am one of 4 siblings, my sister and dh have 5 my brother has 3 girls and other brother a little boy

Some of my cousins are even popping babies out like they are going out of fashion and still me with none   feel like time is passing me by

Twiggy, shelle, Dark Angel, Juli, Suzie, Tilly, and everyone i missed hope all is ok with u all

Friday night my  arrived and she is a 
DH had to ring on call  whose increased my morphine dosage to 2 hourly
Passing huge clots sorry tmi!!

Other news
we are moving house end of march
so decided to leave ivf til june so i am all nicely settled in to our new house and as stressfree as possible

MMM can stressfree happen whilst u have a dh lol

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hello all just a quickie on my 2ww now but have got a bit of a sore tum bit like very mild af cramps only cd18 so cant be af yet anybody got any thoughts? its probably a pcos thing as with most aches n pains lol 
love to you all
-Gayle xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

girls

any of you ever tried Vitaline diet 

Any info much appreciated

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Girls,

Been reading up on some of your posts, so i thought that i would join in with you all. 

Well about me i guess, I'm 31, DH nearly 35, married, and we have both been trying for 9 years, which was when i first got diagonosed with PCOS.
We have had a break inbetween, as sometimes you just have to, as i'm sure some of you will understand. 

I have had 2 IUI's and 2  BFN 
Had 2 op's, one to removed a poylip (not sure if that spelt correctly), and another to have my cysts burned out, that was after i had OHSS, too much hormone drugs! 

Now on my first venture for IVF , currently on Metformin, but now i'm on 2 tablets a day, had been making me feel a little sick, but luckly it's not all the time. Worked out that i should go to the hospital for my EC beginning of April, just not looking forward to the 3 1/2 weeks of injecting without the gun this time aaarrrhhh, DH doing it, but think he's looking forward to it, he's so mean. 

Well thats enough of me for now 

Speak to you all soon 

Mandy xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

oh chazz hope you are feeling better i know how much it hurts, keep yir chin up honey.

mandy welcome i am in a similar boat, have pcos and have been on clomid 14 months, i am currently waiting to get a polyp removed from lining of womb and have initial appointment for ivf on friday, although prob wont be starting tx until around aug as waiting lists up here are really long and that is private.  Good luck with your ivf honey hope it works.

hi tracey sorry not tried that diet

suffolk lady could be a sign of preg? they say you can get cramps before af due. Although dont get hopes up to much as i had that for first time last  month and was sure i was preg but then witch got me (2 days late as well!). Hope it is a good sign for you, will keep my fingers crossed.

emily hope you are feeling better honey


have to run,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Twiggy

Thank you for your concern.  To make matter's much worse I know feel very guilty about the whole thing as baby Taysia is now very ill in hospital  .  She was due to come home yesterday but they called her mom down to the nicu to tell her that her daughter has been having very bad fit's the most scary one lasting a whole 8 min   .

I now feel really bad for the way I have been feeling and just how jealous of her and her mom (having her)  I have been  .

I am now really scared that we (as a family) will loose her   .

Sorry for the me post but this has been a very hard week.

Will do some personals soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

chazz honey dont feel guilty, it is totally natural to feel like that. I hope baby taysia is ok and it all works out, life isnt fair is it. Is it the fact her mum took drugs thats causing the fits?Taysia is lucky to have you.

hi everyone have to run,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Girl's

Taysia is OK she is still in hospital but she is no longer sedated  .

This has been a really hards week all round and to top it off my son has come down with a virus of some description and was sent home from school today  .


Twiggy they have said that it's not but we all think that it has been due to withdrawl .  her mom is racked with guilt, and part of me feel's sorry for her and part of me doesn't  .  Nobody MADE her take the heroin while she was pregnant.  The whole thing just makes me so   and also   at the same time.

I do hope that you are all well.

Love Charlotte


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Chazz glad to see ur post that Taysia is now off sedation

I think ur reactions are perfectly normal sweetie

Sending u a big 

Twiggy hope ur ok hunny

Tracy never heard of the diet sorry

Nikki Juli and suzie hope ur all ok

Mandy and Tilly welcome to the pcos chit chat thread

Suffolklady  for the remainder of ur  sending u a huge box of 

Shelle hope works going ok not long now til ur appt for ur foot!!!
hope that goes well

Well AF has nearly gone 
DH spoke to clinic, and we hear tomorrow for def but i think zoladex and hrt for treatment for the endo is on the cards its a relief to be honest i dont think i could cope much longer like this!!

Gone from 2hrly morphine to 6 hourly morphine and my bladder has settleed down for now, it flares up between day 10 and 12 so making the most of next few days!!

Went back to work today and spent the whole day in tears and have decided to issue a grievance against myline manager, something i should have done many months ago, i have threatened to do it many months ago well about 3-4 months ago his attitude changed but today all i can say is that hes lucky he never got pain inflicted!!

My dh is raving mad!!
Hes been really good last week or so!!
His company is being taken over and hes getting health insurance with new comp and is payin extra for me to be covered bless him
Last saturday he was supposed to go on blokes night out but wouldnt leave me, today he said he would reschedule for 4th march til i pointed out af would be due then so hes cancelling again bless him

To be honest think hes been abducted and replaced lol

love to all
Emilyxx
*


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks for  Emily still feelin odd here but tryin not to make to much of it just in case a  is all i get! 
  to all 
-Gayle xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Just a quicky from me as I am at work    

Chazz, I hope all is well. I know what you are feeling. My niece had her Son 3yrs ago, and my 2 best friends have babies. 

Suffolklady  

Emily, did you trade DH in for a new-improved model   I'm glad AF has settle down now

Welcome Mandy

^Cuddles^ to all 

Can't wait til 14th Feb for my hosp appt for foot. No pains for it for a while (touch wood) and work is going OK. My niece drops me off in the AM as passes work to drop her boy off at nursery, and DH picks me up at night. My cousin is a physio and ostiopath (spelling  ) so once I am OK'ed at hosp I can go and see him.


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Girls 

I have just had my tx brought forward, i had a bleed, and had to go to the clinic yesterday for bloods, and was given my bureslin injections to start this morning, DH did it, i didn't feel the needle going in, but when the burelin went in, wow it did sting 
I will now be going to Barts for my EC & ET beginning of March, so i really haven't got long at all now. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.

Speak soon

Mandy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mandy 

thats fabulous news honey 
lots of luck with the buserlin and the rest of the tx also

Shelle less than a week to go til ur hosp appt

i have gp appt same day!!

Woo hoo

I just had a call from spec sec, they arent starting me on any treatment atm, instead they have brought my appt forward by 2 months i am impresed so now i go on march 8th only 27 days!!

another af before then but hey ho i know it may be the last for a while 

Emilyxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

emily what tx are you going for, ivf? sorry i am a bit behind, good luck anyway  hope your work ok

mandy good luck for ec and et, hope it works for you honey 

shellebell not long to the 14th now 

suffolk lady fingers crossed honey 

chazz glad taysia is ok, i can totally understand how you feel honey. 

well I had appointment with consultant today, he said he is not keen to carry out ivf on me as my age low body weight and pcos all mean that i am high risk for hyperstimulation syndrome  he wants to try some other stuff first like ovarian drilling which i am not to keen on? managed to convince him that i am willing to take the risk so am booked in for ivf in november (is a long waiting list even private!) with the possibility of going earlier if a cancellation arises. He said he will try me on a really low dose of drugs and keep a close eye on me with lots of scans and bloods. He also talked about polyp and said have to get it out quick to check for abnormal cells, i am now really worried that it may be cancerous  i know i should try not to worry but cant help it. Anyway i got an appointment to get it removed on 15th march. He said if i do do ivf it wont be a straightforward treatment and he is worried about it. I am not giving up on this, said i would take clomid for a wee while again once polyp removed (all going well) and before ivf just to give it one last try. Why cant i be normal 

Anyway will stop moaning on now, thanks for listening hope you all have a nice weekend, I am going to a hen night tomorrow, not really in the mood but cant let my friend down.

take care,

              twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hi All

I am having a bit better day today . Taysia came out of hospital yesterday an she is fine . DH went down to mom's today and sent me a video message on his mobile of her  . She is really cute and I can't wait to see her. Sound's a bit  considering how I feel about not being pregnant  . I have a bad cold at the moment so I won't be able to pick her up  but at least I can see her in the flesh and take lot's of picks of her.

Twiggy, thank's for your support and kind word's. How are thing's with you? 

Emily, How are you doing hun? Hope you are OK 

Shelle, how is the leg hun? Hope it is getting better. 

Mandy 1974 Congrat's on the TX being bought forward. I bet you are on cloud9. Keep us posted 

Suffolklady sending you lots of       

Hope all your dream's come true. Wish mine would

Love Charlotte*


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello.. i am fine evryone.. but have been promoted at work so am doing 13 hr shifts.,. often without a proper break..( i kno i kno...) hoping to get more cash tho to fund any future cycles but looks like that may be some time away.. I have  my appontment at hammersmith a week wednesday so wil let u kno what they say..
Hope u r all well. sorri i ve been absent but i ahev been working saturdays too.. Unfortunately my job means i cant just not do stuff... other people rely on me...

Love to you all catch up soon
Juli xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

*Hi All

Juli, Congrat's on The promotion. Also goodluck with you appointment at the Hammersmith   . Please let us know how you get on.

I went to see baby Taysia today and I sssssssssooooooooooo wanted to pick her up and kiss her to death but I didn't not with this cold. Didn't feel as weired as I thought it would being there . I was still a little jealous but not as much as I thought I would be.

Anyway, hope you all had a great weekend. I seem to be suffering from very bad pain's in my ovaries at the moment . I also have lot's of cm and very sensitive (.)(.) . Not much chance for us this month I was well up for it this weekend but DH seem's to be going through some sort of mid life thing at the moment. He has lost intere in everything  .

Enough about me

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Juli
congrats on the new job honey

Chazz just wanted to pop on and wish u a very happy birthday for tuesday honey
Hope u have a lovely day sweetie

My brother is also a valentine baby!!!

I found out today that i am a gr8 aunt would have been nice to know that my niece was even expecting!!!!

Love to all
will catch up on personals tuesday as is day off

I have my meeting with hr manager tomorrow re the grievance against my boss

EMilyxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Emily

Thank you very much for the Birthday wish.  God am I starting to feel old  .  Hope thing's go well with your manager today  .

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girlies,

chazz happy birthday when it comes honey, tasia sounds lovely. You will have to cook dh a nice meal, candles, soft music .....  get him told honey.

emily a great aunt, god that would make you feel old! congrats

juli congrats on the promotion, good luck for your appointment honey. 

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls








Chazz. I hope you have a great day hun
Emily I'm a great aunt too, if you are like me it will take 3 yrs to get used to it  I hope there wasn't any bad reasons whhy you didn't know
Juli







Congrat on your promotion!  Long hours thou 
 to all and I hope everyone is well Xx

Well I have had my appt for my foot today. Good news, but the appt only took 10 mins !?!? I was told that I would have an X-Ray and given excersizes etc, but only had my foor prodded, asked if still in pain, asked to try and put some weight on it. As now probs I was told to gradually put weight on it over the week, so they would expect me to be off the srutches by the end of it. The only exercise was to press the foot on a set of scales to 25kg and then 30kg tomorrow etc etc


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi shellebell glad foot appointment went well, take it easy

chazz have a great birthday honey.


twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girl's

*Thank you all sssssooooooooooo much for the birthday wishes  . Love you all so much and you have made me feel extra special.*
Well I have had such a great day I don't even know where to start .

First I went to m-I-L today and got to have a cuddle of baby Taysia for about 2 hours   . It was less painfill then I thought it would be, she is so fab. When her mom handed her to me I suddenly felt very protective.

Then My brother came around with my 2 nieces, who I haven't seen for a good few month's. They bought me a teddy and they wrote there own card's. But the best thing about them coming was they followed me everywhere and keep showering me with  and wishing me a happy birthday.

But the very best part about today has to be the ride home from M-I-L just . I have just booked a week off work for late march. On the way home in the car just I started talking to DH about how his niece seem's to be finding it hard adjusting to life with Taysia. I also happaned to mention that I hope I will get my wish on that score 1 day .

_Well that's when DH blew me away  . He the proceeded to say "When you have your week off I will do my sample for you and we will get the ball rolling so we can have a baby"_
Well you can imaging how I feel right at this second girl's                  . That was just in case you needed to know.

He said he has been thinking about it for a while and know his head is right he can do it.

*I am so happy  *  I could, well I don't know what I could do  .

Sorry for the me post but I just wanted to share my best birthday ever with the people that I have come to call my friend's.

Love you all

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,

chazz great news you must be really excited, good luck 

Here is some advise to brighten your day...

Some sound advice here I think

Lesson 1

A crow was sitting on a tree, doing nothing all
day. A small rabbit saw the crow, and asked him, "Can I also sit like you
and do nothing all day?" The crow answered, "Sure, why not." So the rabbit
sat on the ground below the crow and rested. All of a sudden, a fox
appeared, jumped on the rabbit and ate it.

Management Lesson Learned:

To be sitting and doing nothing, you must be
sitting very, very high up.

Lesson 2

A turkey was chatting with a bull. "I would
love to be able to get to the top of that tree," sighed the turkey, "but I
haven't got the energy."
"Well why don't you nibble on some of my droppings"
replied the bull. "They are packed with nutrients." The turkey pecked at
the lump of dung and found that it actually gave him enough strength to reach
the first branch of the tree.
The next day, after eating some more dung, he
reached the second branch. Finally, after a fourth night, there he was
proudly perched at the top of the tree. He was soon spotted by the farmer who
shot the turkey out of the tree.

Management Lesson Learned:

Bullsh*t might get you to the top, but it won't keep you there.

Lesson 3
A little bird was flying south for the winter.
It was so cold that the bird froze and fell to the ground in a large field.
While it was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on it. As the
frozen bird lay in the pile of cow dung, it began to realize how warm it
was. The dung was actually thawing him out! He lay there all warm and
happy, and soon began to sing for joy. 
A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate.
Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under
the pile of dung and promptly dug him out and ate him.

Management Lesson Learned:
1) Not everyone who drops sh*t on you is your
enemy.
2) Not everyone who gets you out of sh*t is
your friend.
3) And when you're deep in sh*t, keep your
mouth shut.

Lesson 4
The boy rode on the donkey and the old man walked. As they went along, they passed some people who remarked it was a shame the old man was walking and the boy was riding. The man and the boy thought
maybe the critics were right, so they changed positions. Later, they
passed some people that remarked, "What a shame, he makes the little
boy walk." They decided they both would walk. Soon they passed some more
people who thought they were stupid to walk when they had a decent donkey to
ride. So both rode the donkey. Now they passed some people that shamed
them by saying how awful to put a load on the poor donkey. The boy and the
man said they were probably right so they decided to carry the donkey. As
they crossed a bridge, they lost their grip on the animal and it fell into
the river and drowned.

Management Lesson Learned:

If you try to please everyone, you will eventually lose your ass.


speak soon twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the message twiggy  

thank u for ur message.  I have got such a smile on my face   people must think I am


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chazz glad you liked it, if i got a smile have done my job, heres another one....

WINTER CLASSES FOR MEN AT THE LEARNING CENTRE FOR ADULTS 


NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL 
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM. 


Class 1 
How To Fill Up The Ice Cube Trays --- Step by Step, with Slide Presentation. 
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 2 
The Toilet Paper Roll --- Does It Change Itself? 
Round Table Discussion. 
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours. 

Class 3 
Is It Possible To Lift The Seat and Avoid The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub? --- Group Practice. 
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 4 
Fundamental Differences Between The Laundry Basket and The Floor --- 
Pictures and Explanatory Graphics. 
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks. 

Class 5 
After Dinner Dishes --- Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Kitchen Sink? 
Examples on Video. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning 
at 7:00 PM 

Class 6 
Loss Of Identity --- Losing The Remote To Your Significant Other. 
Help Line Support and Support Groups. 
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM 

Class 7 
Learning How To Find Things --- Starting With Looking In The Right Places 
And Not Turning The House Upside Down While Screaming. 
Open Forum . 
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. 

Class 8 
Health Watch --- Bringing Her Flowers Is Not Harmful To Your Health. 
Graphics and Audio Tapes. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 9 
Real Men Ask For Directions When Lost --- Real Life Testimonials. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined. 

Class 10 
Is It Genetically Impossible To Sit Quietly While She Parallel Parks? 
Driving Simulations. 
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. 

Class 11 
Learning to Live --- Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. 
Online Classes and role-playing . 
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined 

Class 12 
How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion 
Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 13 
How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy --- Remembering Birthdays, Anniversaries and Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going To Be Late. 
Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 14 
The Stove/Oven --- What It Is and How It Is Used. 
Live Demonstration. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM, location to be determined. 

Upon completion of any of the above courses, diplomas will be issued to the survivors.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Fab news Chazz.    Your'e not   We all know how it feels to reach those little milestones. I am getting excited about AF's getting regular, when you would think I would want them to stay away  

Twiggy I love your posts. Thou I must say that my DH has been an   looking after me for the last 6 weeks. Dinners, cups of tea, picking me up from work. He says I have to make it up once I have gor rid of the crutches  

I hope everyone is well Xx

I have been slowly putting weight on my foot today, and must look really dupid as I am concentrating really hard  on every step


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all 
-love the posts twiggy 
-good luck chazz sorry i missed your bithday hun
-shellbell look after that foot
hello to everyone else hugs all round

had my consultant appt yesterday and it went fairly well he told me lots of things we already knew but his suggestion for us was to stay on metformion alone for 6 months which we werent happy with as i Have taken it for many years and not fallen pregnant yet so we argued with him till he backed down lol so he has agreed to a few months of clomid at 100mg and lots of ultrasounds and when my follies are ready some sort of injection thingy.
Didnt mention the weirdy feelings as i was a bit afraid he would say come back when you tested.still getting them a bit like a sharp pain down one side but not like af pain and feel like i am a bit travel sick in the evening so if no a/f by weekend will test!
love to you all 
Gayle xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

*Hi Girls

That's OK Gayle . I had a lovely day and as you may have read my DH made my birthday the best ever  .  on the Clomid. That and the Met will hopefully do the trick. I am sending you lot's of   and   .

Thank's Shell . I know what you mean about the AF I could not wait for mine to turn up every month once I was on the Met . Knew it was working when that happaned, if that makes any sense  .

Emily, Hope your OK Hun. Thank u for the birthday wishes. How r thing's with you?

Twiggy love the post's too they are great.

Juli, glad things are going well for you.

Mandy how are the injection and that going? Sending you some  .

Hell and how are you to anyone else that I have forgoten.

I am having such a good time with DH at the moment I feel like I am in a movie or something . Life feel's very different since he spoke to me on my Birthday . I no longer feel like everyone else will have a baby and I won't.

Well enough of me will speak to u all soon

Love Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.*


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok me lovelies here is another one to keep you going to the weekend (I am spoiling you lot), is a good one...


Little Johnnie's neighbour had a baby.

Unfortunately, the baby was born without ears. When mother and new baby came
home from the hospital, Johnnie's family was invited over to see the baby.

Before they left their house, Little Johnnie's dad had a talk with him and
explained that the baby had no ears. His dad also told him that if he so
much as mentioned anything about the baby's missing ears or even said the
word ears, he would get the smacking of his life when they came back home.

Little Johnnie told his dad he understood completely.
When Johnnie looked in the crib he said, "What a beautiful baby."

The mother said, "Why, thank you, Little Johnnie"

Johnnie said, "He has beautiful little feet and beautiful little hands, a
cute little nose and really beautiful eyes. Can he see?"

"Yes", the mother replied, "we are so thankful; the Doctor said he will have
20/20 vision."

"That's great", said Little Johnnie, "coz he'd be f **** d if he needed
glasses."


sorry i know its sick but couldnt resist, sorry if it offended anyone.

glad you are all good, i am off work for 2 weeks after tonight - yipee

but got to get work finished, got a feeling is going to be a late one, better get on,

speak soon, love

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

*Hi Ladies 

Just wondering what you have all been up this weekend? 

I went to B-I-L 40th Birthday part last night and got a little . His 40th is actually today but he had his party yesterday.

Back in to work tonight, I am treasting myself to a little something nice this weekend when I get paid. I Think I deserve it with all of the OT I have been doing lately.

I have had my holiday for march accepted and I can't wait. I don't need to tell you ladies why .

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte*


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chazz,

i took my wee cousin to see greyfriers bobby at pictures on sat (and he talked all the way through it! but was good) and yesterday a couple of friends came over and i had a bottle of cava so was a wee bit tipsy to say the least, never mind cant try for a baby this month so may aswell make the most of it!

i am off work the next 2 weeks, had to use up my holidays before i loose them. So just getting stuff around the house sorted, got a huge pile of ironing waiting on me, oh the fun so i better go and do it.

hope you all had a fab weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hello everyone glad you had a nice weekend chazz and twiggy I had a good one too we went out for a posh dinner as it was the 1st aniversary of our first date! but was a good girl and only had one glass of wine.
although i was smiling through the pain slightly as those odd pains ive been having got worse sat night in fact so bad they kept waking me up sat night.so thought ahhhaaa the witch has arrived well and as i had a bit of spotting yesterday thought she had def arrived but today nothing so i am buggered if i know whats going on. and not entirely sure if i should count that as day one or not   well leaflety thing from hosp says not count as day one ,day one being first day of proper bleed so just gott wait see if witch arrives or not!
-love to ya all
-Gayle xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi gayle yeh i would wait, you never know she may not show  i would count day 1 as first day of heavy bright red blood, i think thats what they say. Sounds like you had a nice anniversary night, good luck

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just thought I would check in and see how u r all getting on  .

Sending you lots of                                      .

Love Chazz


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Where are you all   gone quiet in here do I smell.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello everyone. 
Im new to these pages. How is everyone? its sooo..oo wonderful to find woman who share the same problems as me such a relief!!!

I am 26 and dh is 34, been married 5 years this sept, was dx with pcos when 14, been t/c 6years but only desprately for the last year, currently on 4 months of MET and DYDROGESTERONE to get me started as last AF was sept 04 and trying to lose the PCOS unwanted pounds [first weigh in tonight ]...

well just thought id introduce myself 

Luv
Rachel


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

chazz you dont smell, hows it going honey?

rachel welcome, i am 25, dh 30 was diagnosed with pcos 2 years ago, been ttc 3 1/2 years and been on clomid a year and a half. I am waiting on getting a polyp removed and then getting ivf drugs whilst waiting on ivf list, so thats my story, the girls on the board are really nice and someone is always here if you need to talk about anything 

hi to all you other lovlies.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All !! 

just wanted to say Hi ... feeling really quite poo today !! feel so fat and over weight and hate the way i look over the last year my looks have changed and now have a lovely double chin and spots gressey hair - fat belly !  - just can't keep carrying this weight i am 5'2 & nearly 12 stone      (11.10lbs)  

I have also noticed i have a lot of anger inside and just want to scream !! - i don't want to get caught up in self pity but it is hard when i try so hard to lose weight eat right ... not smoke but seeing no results weightloss or BFP ! 
I know we must all have times like this but i am finding it harder and harder to pick myself up and carry up ! 
just want to see some weight come off i know that will give me the encouragement to carry on and up the pase ... - so sorry this has turned into a rant 
feels a little better to have wrote it done, 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Rachel  - how did your weigh in go tonight ??  - hope it wasnt as bad as you was thinking !! 

sara xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Sara

I know how you feel Hun and I am a lot heavier then 12 stone . I also get the anger build up from time to time and I normally just have a good shout and  with DH and all is well again.

Twiggy I am fine thank u 4 asking. How are you?

Rachel welcome to the board. I am also on Met and it has been a great help to me. I have regular(40 day) cycle's now. Beats 14 months .

Things are great here apart from the  showing her face yesterday. Don't mind that much now though. Now DH is going to do his  sample at the end off the month. I know my BFP will come soon.

High to all the other ladies hope u are all well

Love Charlotte


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya ladies!!!  

Thankyou all so much for the welcome! 

Sara my first weigh in was lot better than i thought i lost 3.5lb   i was well chuffed as i thought and feel like ive gained, my DH has been measuring me aswell i lost 1 1/2 inch off hips but my bust has grown a inch   !! mind you since been on tablets ive also been evil DH thinks its so funny as he rarely see's me with PMT.. it will pass hun trust me ive been like the way your feeling but just grab the bull by the horns and prove it wrong! i know how hard it is to shift those pounds and im alot heavier than 12st too... but youve got to keep thinking those   thoughts and youll will get there hun! have a big   from me!!

Chazz how long you been on met? how do you find it? oh i see your from brum!! WAHEY!!!   !!! im not that far from you then! im just inbetween brum and black country! 

Twiggy how you hun i hope you ok 

well ladies i hope you all have a lovely day speak to you all soon 

Rachel


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Rachel   feeling a bit better today, I have doctors appoitment on 8th to ask for some help !!  as i', such a short bum !!   i need to just get at least a stone off ( 3 in total)  as this may sound stupid  but i can feel it dragging me down...... 

Congraulations on your weight loss ! 3.5 lbs is really good    losing inches from your waist to your bust hubby must be very happy  

I can do this ! changed to sweetner today ! yuc but needs must ! 

thanks again - how is everyone today ?? 
sara xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya sara 
Glad you feeling bit better hun and sometimes the more you talk the easier it gets 

My DH did have a smile on his face actually when he measured me [he he] mind you he's always got the  in him!!! 

Thats a good start changing to sweetner instead of sugar, i dont drink tea or coffee though but i do drink all sugarfree pop or water [only buy sugarfree as DH is diabetic] ive tried every diet there is from atkins to ww but none worked just glad i found slimming world!!

I just cant wait to stop my DYDROGESTERONE tablets then i can have AF the pains are killing me.

Not gone to work today, got up this morning to find my radiator in bedroom burst which had then gone through the flooring and come through my kitchen ceiling and flooded my kitchen    but now after 26 towels and a emergancy call out its all sorted THANKGOD!!! but my boss is horrible and he has no heart or understanding and everytime i look at him i could hit him didnt sound very happy and no doubt i will be in for a major  ing tomorrow.

see you later

RACHEL


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

just a quickie to say Hello to new members   
after witch arrived for only one day I decided to take the clomid anyway so am due at hosp on fri for ultrasound to measure me follies.but trying to fit in as much  as poss.
its so damn difficult to not make it clinical and ive started booking hubby in advance over brekfast kinda like this afternoon and this evening ok for you its complete madness!
-Gayle xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya Gayle! 
            Hope you ok hun  just make sure you get plenty of rest inbetween  
hun to gather all your energy for all that  youve got to do .
oh it will be worth it in the end!!       

Have you only just started Met chick or have you been on it longer? sorry if i sound bit   but i want to know how people get on with it as im on my second week and have had few s/e?

 soon

RACHEL X


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hi Rachel

I have been on the Met since 10th September 2004 . I had a few s/e myself mainly the Met  as we ladies on here like to call it. Also loss of appetite and some nausea too. But most of that went in the first month and It has been fantastic for my hormones and especially my weight  .

I have gone from a size 28 to a 20/22. 

What does of Met are you on? How do you take them.

I live about 20 min from Birmingham city centre. You?

Suffolk lady goodluck with the hospital and the clomid. Sending you lots off  

Love to you all

Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.*


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there,

i have had a really bad day, sorry to moan but got up early as sky man was comming to replace my box as it packed in. He came at 8am and knocked over my fav thing in the whole house and smashed it   accidents happen but why couldnt it have been something else, this was 5 elephants carved out of a single pice of driftwood, really old, unusual and unreplacable   . He said its a wonder your kids havent knocked it over, i was like i dont have any kids, he had seen pic of my wee cousin   then he asked if i had house insurance  surely they should be insured when going into peoples houses (am i being unreasonable asking there insurance to pay?). Then had to go to my mums for dinner and my gran and her sister can be so horrible to there other sister, why do old ladies have to be so mean, felt so sorry for her   and my brother and his girlfriend are back from holiday and she has her scan on monday, also were talking with my mum about baby names and my mum is knitting stuff for baby and thinks it will be a wee girl   why cant it be me   ok rant over feel better now .

hey chazz / sara how are you?

suffolk lady good luck with follie scan and have fun with dh 

rachel you sound like you have had a worse day than me honey  are you insured?


better run speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya all ,

hope everyone ok? i feel so ill its got to be the met!

Chazz fantastic bout your weight hun wow!  have you done any particular diet or just the met? im in 1000mg a day until july, some days i feel great but im noticing now its affecting my app and my stomach is driving me crazy [rumbling and feel so sick] ive also noticed i get a vile taste in my mouth for couple of hours after taking them??  i take one after breakfast and one after tea.
I live in Rowley Regis its bout 30mins from brum!

Twiggy how you hun? did your day get better? if i was you id phone sky and complain why should you claim on your ins when he did it! i too would of been  they are insured while working so id def phone them
yeah im insured it took ages to clean up lucky DH was at work already so he got out of it! but my bedroom carpet,lino in kitchen and my kitchen light fitting are all ruined  we are just decorating our bedroom so im just glad it happened before we papered etc, only thing is now got to wait for a new radiator so its freezing! looks like snuggling up to DH   ay i mean putting my cold feet on him!! 

 soon 
RACHEL X


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi rachel

glad al is well, typical men getting out of it, wet the wall and you can claim insurance to redecorate your bedroom  may be a blessing in disguise 

twiggyxxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi rach I have been on met for sometime when the research from usa started to be published i persuaded my consultant at the time to give it to me. so 5 yrs+ for me I try and keep to a low gi diet it does help with met tum also i have found that if you have a glass of wine with dinner then take met i throw up so if i want a glass i take met  first then have a drink and that seems to work ok.It does work and is worth sticking with as it takes a few months to kick in properly.
As for me well i went for first scan yesterday follies not quite big enough so gotta go back tues.
love to all
-Gayle xx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

everyones a bit quiet over the weekend! so thought i would check in I think that my follies will be big enough tomorrow as they have been aching like mad (aparrantly thats good   )
so crossin fingers and hubby on standby for 3 days of    
love and    to you all
-Gayle xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

good luck suffolk lady, have fun

hi to everyone else,

i am really busy at work as just back from having some time off. Speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks twiggy progress report agter hosp appt later 
-Gayle xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

HI EVERYONE!!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

OOOPPSSS SENT THAT AND I HADNT EVEN STARTED!!!  

How is everyone?

Gayle how did it go hun? hope it went well got fingers crossed for you!

sara how you feeling hun? i hope you better! 

twiggy how you doing love? did you complain to sky? 

chazz how you hun?

well im on my last day of dydrogesterone today so af will be here shortly feel bloated and   and its my second weigh in at slimming tonight!!!! ive been good thou honest!!! not cheated once!! 

well hope ive not missed anyone if i have  

take care 
love Rachel x


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi all, dont often post on this board, but have been reading and lurking for a while. just thought would pop in and say hi

so


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm exactly the same i read but rarly post


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hello to all you lurkers! we dont bite honest.
well went for my scan and follies  were ready to pop had a good sized one on both sides which would explain the aches(although she did warn me if i concieve it might be twins) so had the injection   oo me poor bum 
3 days of  now and then crossed fingers for the .although it is just over 2 weeks as i tend to have  a 35 day cycle on clomid.
love and  
-Gayle xx


----------



## DaisyD (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I too have been lurking for the last couple of days but I am now feeling brave enough to join in!
Both me and DH are 28 and we've been married for almost 3 years. 
I was Diagnosed PCOS when I was 16 and I only had AF's 1-2 a year. Since then been on Dianette to regulate. 
DH and I have began TTC so I went to my Doctor. She has put me on Orlistat to help me lose weight so with that, the gi diet and exercise I hope to lose 3 1/2 stone!!
Although I have known about my condition for so long it still hasn't prepared me. Now that we want a family it feels like we've got a really long and emotional journey ahead of us!
So glad I found this website. It is nice to know I'm not alone and there is support for us all!
Sharon x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

welcome Daisy,
These boards are some informative and friendlt.  Good luck on your journey
Strawbs x


----------



## DaisyD (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Strawbs!!!


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

daisey and strawbs welcome to you both.
-Gayle xx


----------



## DaisyD (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Gayle.
Good luck to you  !!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck Daisy


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry I have been absent for a while . Sorting out a few things with DH.

*Rachel, * I am fine hun thank you for asking. Been to see nurse today for medication review and she has told me that now that I am on the Met ovulating every month wont be a problem  . Hope you are doing well

*Suffolklady,* How r thing's going? Hope everything is OK.

*Daisey and strawbs * welcome and good luck.

*Twiggy*, hope that you are OK. I am fine just cant wait until my holiday now for DH to do his  sample.  

*Claire*, how r u doing hun?

*me2me* what u been up to hunny?

*Shellebell, * where are u hun . I miss u  . Hope u are OK.

Hello and how r u to anyone else i may have missed.

I am fine. DH has been talking to me about getting his head around doing his sample. I love him so much and want to   him every time he talks about it.

Speak to you all soon

Love Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

evening all


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hi Girl's

How r u all this fine weekend .

I have got a stinking cold . Apart from that I am fine.

Love to u all

Charlotte*


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all sorry to hear bout ya cold shaz  
hope everyones having a good weekend. me on   now.
spent this morning at Jimmys farm (the one on tv)with the cub scout group dh and I run they loved it running around in the mud and seeing the piglets and feeding the chickens!
love Gayle xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Sorry it has been a while since i have posted on here, but I have been checking on here without posting  
Well I am pretty much back on my feet now, with only a little limp   So back on the TCC rollercoaster 

Suffolklady ~    for you 2WW hun  
Chazz ~ I hope you get rid of the cold soon hun, and I can understand your excitement for your DH sorting his sample out 

Hi and  to all

 How does everyone check if they are ovulating  I have started to take my temps now that the Met is regulating my cycles and I know home ovulation tests arnt supposed to work with PCOS


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

sorry not been on for a while really hectic at work etc.

welcome to all the newbies, good luck to you all

hi shellebell, chazz, suffolk lady

keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies  

shelle i usually chart temp and if i am on clomid i usually do htp stcks as well although not always accurate sometimes show a positive and are reasuring, if on clomid had 35/36 day cycle and usually got +ve around cd 17, hope this helps.

well i get my op on wed am really nervous now, never mind will all be worth it if it helps.

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya all how is everyone  !!!

sorry not been about for a bit but been so busy then ill! well 1st month of tablets worked and af arrived last thurs! i know silly to be excited but its a start!!  

chazz its fantastic you ov every month since being on met!! sending you loadsa      for dh sample!!

Twiggy good luck for weds hun got fingers crossed for you!

gayle how you hun?

well the met working for me its totally killed my app! [something i thought could never happen lol] but i know you ladies talk bout met  well i can honestly say its had the total opp effect on me i just cant go!!! as anyone else been like this?

anyway girls take care!
love Rachel


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hi rach
  I am on 2ww now so sat here with crossed fingers and toes! But also have been packing we are going away for a long weekend fri-tues to ireland so keeping my eye on the weather  
love to ya all
-Gayle xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all, hope you dont mind me snuggling in here?!
i was told i had pcos after a laperoscopy, following an ectopic PG in 2002 (naturally concieved, and total shock as only had coil removed a month before!). i have 2 children from a previous marriage, and suffered PID after daughter was bnorn in 1996. 
im now 6 days away from testing day on our 2nd 2ww.
hope evry one is doing ok
all the best Corrina


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

corrina welcome and good luck for 2ww honey

gayle have a nice long weekend and good luck to you too honey keeping everything crossed for you.

rachel great news about the tablets, am not on met so cant help sorry but i am sure the other girls will reply. Thanks for the good luck, will be glad when it is this time tomorrow am so nervous 

shelly/ chazz/ dark angel/ clare and everyone else hope you are all well.

will prob be back thursday.

twiggy xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello..
Hope you are all ok..

Not much happening here the hammersmith have sent us a letter saying we can start our ivf programme in july ready for august.. So we are getting all prepared to go on a nice relaxing holiday in may, then in june we will be getting ready to prepare and hopefully july could be the time for us..

Hope you have all been well.. looks like lots been going on since i last popped in.. i have just been catching up with everybodies news..

Corina hope your 2ww goes well.keeping things crossed..

rachel i had the same thing happen when i started met, it just used to give me headaches.. 

love to you all

j xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all, hope every ones good. still waiting for the 2ww to end! 5 days lasts for ever!!
althe best Corrina


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OK.. so I think loads and loads and loads of        AND
               
Are due all round !!!  I think that lot will cover everyone  

PS Rachel.. I too had a few 'issues' with being either way   Do you always take them at the same time/with the same meal? I only have to take Met once a day and was originally told to take with brekkie, but I have found my tummy is better if I take it with my lunch   Not sure if it was the types of food I was eating !?!?


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hi all!

well slimming club went well lost 1.5lb's so thats 8.5lb in 3 weeks.. well pleased..

How is everyone?

Gayle;ivebeen trying my hardest to cross everything for you hun so im now stuck lol! no really all the best thoughts for you and your dh!!! 

Twiggy hope everything went well hun and you back on form hun!!! let us know how you are? 

chazz you ok hun? 

corrina   for you on your 2ww hun hope you get your  chick so sending you loads of 

juli met also gave me h/aches to start with but ok now all the best for you in august and where you going nice on hols?

shelley im on 2 met so i take 1 with breakie [after eating] and one after tea, im finding it fine with carbs as i do slimming world plan which on green day is all carbs so im not eating rubbish either but to be honest i can handle it as it does seem to be working!!!  

back on the dreaded dydrogesterone next tuesday so will be   and lots of   ... poor dh!
im over my fear of bloodtests now thou!! 

well see you ladies soon
love and  to you all and keep up all the  

love Rachel


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

HI All

_*Rachel,*_ I am fine thank hun . I just cant wait for my holiday, so I can get dh's  sample done. Well done on the weight loss. I get the same thing as you on the Met hun. My appetite is all over the place just like my  habits . Still think it's worth it though.

_*Corinna,*_ welcome to the board hun and goodluck with the . I can't wait until I can be on mine. It feel's like a reality and not a dream now  . Our situation as so much the same apart from the fact that u have 2 children and I have one. I also caught a pid after I had my son,  . 

_*Twiggy *_ hope u are OK hun.

_*Suffolklady* _ sending u lots of        for your .

_*SHELL * _ I really missed you hun, glad u are OK. I am really exited that DH has given me a time when he will do his sample. He is going to do it on my week of at the end of March. Not such a big deal for some people but you understand just how long I have been waiting for him to do it and how much all this waiting has affected me.

_*Hi Juli *_ lovely to hear from you. Wishing you all the best for you treatment and I ssssssssssooooooo hope this is you year, you and DH deserve it. How are thing's with you both? 

_*Emily,* _ hope you are OK hun 

_*Darkangel* _ Hope you are OK hun 

_*Daisy, Claire, Strawbs, me2me* _ hope you are all OK.

Hi to anyone I may have missed. I must get back to work now 

Love Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

thanks for all your thoughts,just a quick one, had my op yesterday i am fine, was so bored though just wanted to get home but had to wait on doc to discharge me. Well doc said there was no polyp but the lining at the back of the womb was really thick so he took a tissue sample and has sent it away for tests, he then did a d and c. They are going to send test results straight to fertility dep at hosp. I called them today as i have to start the injection drugs first peiod after the op but i havent had a period for 54 days! so i am going in on tuesday to get some provera to bring it on and hopefully i will be able to get started  

hope you are all well, i will catch up with personals later just off to watch some telly  am back to work tomorrow though 

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

HI ALL      

well what day its freezing and just starting to   

Twiggy so glad you ok hun was thinking of you!! you take it easy and put your feet up hun!! 

Chazz glad you ok hun! when is your week off? i'll be sending you and dh loadsa   for his sample! oh im def sticking with the met hun no longer got the appetite for england! its a miracle pill  ....

gayle how you feeling on the   hun? when your testing day? 

well im still sticking to my diet thou could kill for choc    .. but i will keep my gob  ...

hello to everyone who i might of missed 

love n  
sending you all tons of   
Rachel xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi rachel thanks for thoughts, good for you sticking to diet. I am back at work today but am on holiday next week, horay! 

hi chazz when is dh doing sample?

gayle are you coping with 2ww honey, good luck.

hi to everyone else.

well i am bleeding today but dont know if it is my period or op is making me bleed. I have to start injection drugs after period starts so dont know what to do, dont want to miss the boat as may be a couple of months at least before next af!.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi everyone   I still do have a nose at this thread honest


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

_*Hi Nikki

Glad to hear that you are OK, and you still want to speak to us . Have been reading your post's on the clomid thread and I really hope that this is the month for you    .

Hi Twiggy, have no idea exactly when he is doing it but I break up from work next Thursday. I am hoping that he will be able to do it at the beginning of the week so that I can get in to see con's that same week . But I am not going to push him at the end of the day, don't want to scare him off doing it.

Have my action plan ready, all of the bit's of paper i need and also the pot and such like right where I can put my hand's on them.

Hope everyone else is well

Love Charlotte*_


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi nikki keep bumping into each other good luck this month honey 

chazz hope dh does it soon honey, good luck.

I have to go to clinic on monday, they are not sure if i am bleeding from op or if is period so will prob have to wait until next cycle before i start injection drugs 

hi to everyone else have a fab weekend

twiggy xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your support.

I have not told anyone alse what is going on.  It is such a sensitive subject for dh and I so I want to keep it between us.

Good luck at the clinic twiggy 

Love Charlotte


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks chazz your secrets safe with us honey  im sure he will do it soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

_*Hi Girl's

I don't know what I would do without all of your support. It can get really hard wanting to talk to people about this but not being able to  . I know that I can always come on here and tell you all about the silliest little thing. They may not be big news to some people but it is to me  .

Twiggy, how is everything going? Well I hope.  

Darkangel, 14  my son turned 11 earlier in the month . He goes to senior school this september. I am the same as you I hoped William would have a little brother or sister by now .

Shell How are you Hun? Hope all is OK.

Juli, hope you are OK. How is your DH?

Emily, me2me, suffolklady, claire, corinna, strawbs, hope you are all OK

Love Charlotte*_


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gwen I had a fab weekend - really quality time with DH - hope you did my friend?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

dark angel said:


> Nikki i did have a good weekend and after last week we needed it (workmen in all week)


Good to hear


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Back at work friday - been using my holiday time up recently, I go back to 7 days on 1 day off then 8 days on the 2 days off then 7 night shifts!  Great schedule eh! I'll be loopy as they come by the end of thats schedule - our rota manager ain't that good


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

nikki glad you had a good weekend

dark angel do you have 2 boys? you are very lucky to have them honey and thery will get a wee bro or sis soon i am sure 

chazz you come and tell us anything anytime honey

well i went to hosp today and they said want to wait a while until i heal from the d&c and wait until get test results from tissue sample  so if i get period myself in next few weeks they will start me on the gonadotrophins if i dont get it by 19th april then they are going to give me provera to bring on period and i can start injecting on day 2 to 4 so will see what happens.

ok better go will sppeak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Twiggy its such a waiting game isn't it


----------



## Sue27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I have just been diagnosed PCOS and feel like I am at the beginning of a long road.  How do you girls stay sane?  I feel like I am in danger of being completely obsessed and I have only been ttc for 6months!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Well I am having fun with   resently. SORRY IF TMI COMING UP
3 days light starting Jan 13, 7 days light 10 Feb, 5 days light 28 Feb,  13 March (1st time since broke my foot in Dec  ) spotting since   What the hell is my body trying to do to me   I am normally a Mid to Heavy flow girl, but since Met I have been lighter !?!?

Welcome Sue ~ The way to keep sane? If you find out please let us all know   FF is the only thing sane in my life with regards to IF 

Twiggy ~ I wish we could have a crystal ball or something. I myslef don't mind waiting, just as long as there is some sort of light you can see down the tunnel (if you know what I mean  )  

Chazz ~ Thats the beauty of this site. You can tell someone your deepest darkest secrets and concerns, but you are not actually telling anyone personally affected. I'm sure DH will do it for you soon.

Nikki ~ I hope you are OK hun  

 to all


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank's girls

I could really do with it today   .  Suddenly feel very down and depressed  .  DH seem's to have been in a mood with me since I got up, work is really   at the moment.  I just feel like everything is getting me down today   .

Sorry to moan.

Hope u are all ok, shell glad the leg is better hun  

Love Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

 

I havent posted with u for a while and so sorry for that i have been reading however

charlotte sorry to read that ur feeling down today sweets

I can identify with some of ur feelings re the work!! and dh is being a pain at times!!

Hope that u soon feel a bit better h unny

Sue welcome to the thread 
FF helps me stay sane other than that hun if u shed any light then let us know!!!

Rachel i dont think i have posted with u so 

Juli ..... fab news re the hammersmith have a fantastic holiday honey

Shelle hope that u r ok enjoy the meet on sunday hun

Hope the  sorts itself out for ya

Gwen hope u r ok

Twiggy, strawbs, me2me, nikki suffolklady and anyone i missed hope all is ok for u

Love to all
Emilyxx

promise to post again soon

Emilyxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

HI EVERYONE HOWS EVERYONE??  

TWIGGY:- glad you feeling bit better hun!

chazz:- the down and   monster got me to hun all ive done this week is   for no apparent reason... hormones thats what im blaming.. 

shellebell:- hows you hun? hows af being?

Gayle:- how you doing hun?

hello to gwen,emily, nikki and a big welcome to sue   

have any of you my lovely ff ever been on Dydrogesterone? if so can you please let me know how you got on   it driving me  ...

not going to slimming tonight had a bad few days and not dieted at all since my hormones have gone   just feeling so   and  ... dont know why af just finished  ..

any way my lovely friends

take care 
love rachel


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

rachel/ chazz hope you are feeling a bit better, i have lots of ups and downs as well, i am sure we will get our dream in the end, got to try and stay positive.

hi emily hows it going?

shellebell sorry i can help honey cant work out my own cycles either, have never been on met but would think that it may affect cycles? how long have you been on it? i know what you mean about seeing light at the end of the tunnel, think it is a never ending tunnel sometimes.

sue dont really know if i am sane anymore, have been ttc 3 1/2 years now and gets harder every month just got to try and stay positive although it can be hard sometimes, you may be lucky and get preg soon honey, fingers crossed, are you getting any tx? ff does really help, being able to talk to others in the same boat. Take care.

Anyway have to take my wee baby boy to get neutered tomorrow poor wee guy feel really guilty so i gave them one last go at baby making at the weekend  told him it was his last chance before he got done but not holding my breath as they have had plenty chances and nothing come of it, must take after their mum  will be better for them to be together though less boring and am getting my shed converted to a big hutch with a run for the summer so they can go out and live together.

ok me lovelies better go, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all well I am back from Ireland just trying to catch up with things thanks to everyone for the    and     
2ww is over at the weekend so will probably test then as for some reason clomid extends my cycle to 35 days!
have been feeling a little strange (soz if tmi!)weeing loads and have been getting mild pains down one side since ov also i am convinced my nipples are getting bigger asked dh to look but hes not sure lol but trying not to think these are signs of preg as ive had all those b4 and still got   so just gotta keep waiting !
love to you all
-Gayle xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi All

Spotting still with me, not enough for me to class as an AF yet thou 

Gayle ~   for the weekend, I hope you can hold out til then and not test early    

Twiggy ~ Years ago my Grandad put my rabbits together without me knowing. I was on school summer holiday afterwards and I went away for the whole 6 weeks. I can back to baby bunnies everywhere    

Rachel ~ I hope the drugs are not driving you toooo loopy    Hormones and Dieting don't go together

 to all Xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Chazz ~ especially for you










I hope you are felling better today hun


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,

shelle hows the spotting honey? i would love baby bunnies but its not fair having to keep them apart all the time, we got 2 for company, anyway jess may be preg will need to wait and see but that was their last chance, to late now 

Gayle good luck for testing honey my cycles are usually about 35 days when on clomid but without it longer am on day 60 today 

well i just got back from vets bunny is still groggy and keeps falling over , he has 6 stitches so have to take him back in 10 days to get them out. Hopefully he wont be in much pain poor wee guy  never mind at least its over	: 

hi to eveyone else hope you are all well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

_*Hi Ladies

Thank you all so much for your support            .

I have no idea what was wrong but it felt as though there was someone on my shoulder's and they were dragging me down.

Shell, thank you so much for the hug  . Love you loads and it really helped.

The bloody car need's a new clutch and we can only get it done next week  I have never been this close to DH doing his sample and I feel like it is slipping away from me  . We have no idea how long it will take, and I am so scared that it will not happen . Sorry to moan.

Twiggy, Gwen, Gayle, Rachel, Juli, Emily and anyone else I have missed, hope you are OK and that you all again for you support.

If you don't mind I will probably let you all know when and if it happen's.

Going now as I should be working

Love Charlotte*_


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hello everyone how is everyone?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

clare am not to bad how are you?

chazz hope dh does sample soon, im sure he will honey

dark angel yeh bunny is not himself just lying about and not eating yet, i hope hes not in pain.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm not bad just wishing an AF for a change!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gwen calm has restored in our house again hunnie - me and DH have made up - thanks for your support earlier today


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You are like my guardian angel Gwen - always there for me


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No sweetie, I should be there for you a lot more than I am, don't know what I have done to deserve you   Are you going to the FF big meet?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

For you sweetie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwwww I am so sad I put even more cat photos on my gallery today - forget me just cats - better


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well they are my babies aren't they - they deserve to be on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

_*Hi Girls

Nikki and Gwen sending you both a   sounds like you both need it 

Shell I hope you are ok babe, what you been up to?

To all the other ladies on here I hope that you are all ok.

I am ssssssssssssssoooooooooooooo looking forward to my week off which start's in 1 hour and 14 min      .

I hope that I will have some good new's to tell you all about dh's sample.

Love you all

Charlotte  * _


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

chazz my week off is nearly over  goes so quick have a good one honey 

nikki /gwen sending you a   aswell girls

hi to everyone else

wee bunny still isnt eating much and is just lying about although when i put the girl in beside him to say hello he fairly brightened up  hopefully getting his balls cut off will calm him down and they can live together soon  
ok speak soon,
                    twiggy xxx

oh a wee joke..... scientists have crossed a chicken with an onion and finally got a cock that brings tears to a womans eyes.


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya all only a quickie just to say not my month this month as  arrived last night so back on the clomid rollarcoaster again!   all round 
-Gayle xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gayle sorry AF arrived 

My news is that DH went to GP's yesterday and GP agreed finally to refer us for IVF if this cycle of clomid doesn't work!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gwen yeah I am  it won't come to it but if this cycle of clomid doesn't work I won't be as devastated cause I'll have the IVF to look towards.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning

gayle so sorry honey   hope this month is your month 

nikki glad you will get refered for ivf if clomid doesnt work does give you something to look towards. How long are the waiting lists where you are?

hi gwen how are you?

on cd 64 today hope af arrives soon so can start injections 

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

just thought i'd let u all know my AF arrived with the help of Prostegene so now going to be ringing like mad in the morning to get my HSG in Ifngers crossed i will then when go back to consultant on 11th may get Clomid


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

_*Evening Ladies 

I do hope you are all well.

I thought I would be looking forward to this week off, but for some reason I am on tender hook's as to what day (if any ) DH will tell me "I will do my sample this morning".

I have been dreaming of this since we knew that we needed some kind of help. The problem now is I am scared that he wont do it    .

Being silly I know.....anyway 

Gwen how r u doing?

Mrsnikki sorry about the last 2 month's on clomid, but congrats on being referred on for IVF hun . How is it going on the   pill's. Hope they are not affecting you to much.

Shell, how was your weekend babe? Good I hope

Emily hope you are alright sweetie 

Twiggy hope you AF arrives for you soon  

Clare_w clad AF arrived and please let us know when you have your HSG and how it goes   

Suffolklady  sorry about the  arriving. Sending you lots off         for next time.

I will be on here at some point all week now that I have the time , hope you all don't mind. If I have any NEWS I will let you all know, if that's OK.

It really helps to have you all to talk to.

Sorry to ramble. Love to you all .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.

Love Charlotte*_


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will do will let you know when I get an appointment


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

got my HSG next monday!  there should be a 3 month waiting list so they weren't happy that i got told jsut to ring when af started but we have fourght and they have got me in!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi just on checking posts not much time.

chazz hope dh does sample sooner so you can enjoy your week off

clare glad af arrived, goood luck with clomid

hi to everyone else.

back later for more personals,

twiggy xxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hi all. just popping in to say hi. more of a lurker these days as feel bit like a fraud being here. not actively trying at the moment. just seeing what happens. until i lose about 6 stone, hospital wont do anything more for me. so this could be the end of the line. in reality i wont lose that much,


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

_*Hi Girl's

How are we all? Good I hope.

Sorry I have been AWOL but I have been in a few discussions with DH over the past few day's so I have stayed away from the PC.

He said last night that he wants me to let him know when I am "ripe" so that we can give this thing our best go possible.  He is such a romantic  .

So I asked him if that means that he wont be doing his sample this week he said no . I told you that I would try and work up to doing the sample this week and if I can do it I will.

I am not sure what is going on anymore all I know is that the longer I leave it the harder it will be.

Anyway, I have had a fantastic week off so far really enjoyed spending time with DH. He has been   made since I broke up . Not that I am complaining    I think ovulation was a little late this month so you never know  .  

It has been great seeing ds when he gets in from school and not being in bed.

Love to you all

Charlotte*_


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

me2me  you are not a fraud stay with us and chat.  look at me saying that and I don't chat that much on here still really new!.
Charolotte I hope things happen for you soon and hope you enjoyed your time off.
Today i have jsut spent 3hrs with a gorgeus 2 week old baby and not feeling sorry for myself like I thought i would just wishing that the next 2 weeks would hurry up so we may get somewhere!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

clare i am sure you were very brave well done, its hard being close to babies although sometimes it does help spending time with them?

chazz hope your dh does his sample soon, has he given anymore indication, hopefully you will not need it and it has worked 

hi me2me you are not a fraud honey please stay and chat, sorry docs wont do anything for you just now. I am sure you dont need to loose 6 stone?

hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

I am very stressed at work just now boss going on holiday and hasnt bothered to do his work so i have all his stuff plus my own to do in the next couple of weeks and am already snowed under   anyway enough ranting

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

*Hi Twiggy

Not really he just said that he would work up to it if he could .

I may as well face the fact that it ain't going to happen   .

Guess I will just have to hope that the con's was wrong and that my tubes aren't blocked .

Sorry work has been a pain for you. To be honest I can't wait to go back  . Apart from the fact that I love my job, when I am there I don't have time to think about baby's  . Then when I get home I go right to bed (I work night's) so I don't get much time to think about ti then either.

Just ant to hid away today for some reason. DH only has towmorrow to do his sample as you cant take them in on the weekend. If he doesn't try and do it this week then I know he won't do it at all. He was the one who said to me a few week's back that he would sort it out on my week off 

I love him and I know what he's like but I feel very let down that he has not even tried to do it. I just feel very sad and .......... well I don't know what really.

Sorry to moan twiggy hope work gets better soon 

Claire, Thank you hunny it's not going to happen though so I will just relax and enjoy the next few day's untill I go back. Well done with the baby and not feeling sorry for your self. 

Love Charlotte                        *


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

no twiggy ur right - not 6 stone, was 9 stone, but lost a stone, so now 8 stone


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

am still at work so cant speak long 

me 2 me why wont they do anything then? sorry for being so dosey 

chazz i would be beating him up by now if he was my dh, i think you should tell him how you feel and that you really need him to do this one we thing for you, its not as if its going to hurt him. I know he is scared of hospitals but could he not do it at home and you could take it in.  I would try some bondage tie him up and blindfold him and get the sample yourself  sorry i am evil  but seriously you should try sharing your feelings again. Good luck honey we are here if you need us.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

with my job i'm arounf abbies everyday as i'm a nursery nurse so think i've hardened to it now


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

cos im too fat for any treatment


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

*Hi Girl's

Thank you all for your advice, but I have tried it all. At the end of the day I can't force him to do it. Doesn't matter that I can't be treated un till he does this    .

I understand that hospital's have there rules but it does not help someone in my shoes.  

Today was our last chance        

As I write this DH is playing on the PSP I bought him recently, anything he asks for he gets but as for me.................it's not quiet the same.

Anyway me3me congrats on the weight that you have lost hunnies . Try not to look at all the weight you have been told to lose. Try and look at what you have lost so far and see it as a few pounds closer to what you want     

Twiggy all I can say to you right now is THANK YOU for your help and advice. It really does help having some to talk to that understands. My friend has PCOS just like me and she already has a DD who is 6. I have tried to tell he what is making me so sad, but she will just ramble on about the fact that her DH has already done 3 samples and she has been given met and clomid to help her get pg   .

What annoys me about that is she was given the 18 month's ago and has still not taken them. I know she is my friend but she does not understand me all that well.

Going to go to the bathroom now and     where DH can't see me.

Love Charlotte *


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww Chazz.. I wouldn't hide away hun.. I would   show him at every possible moment just how upset I was  DH has just agreed with me, it's either that or that he def knows that's what I would or have done   
Loads of   coming your way hun, and if DH doen't be straight with you there will be loads of   coming his way from me  

me2me ~ Good news on the weight loss. I have just got over a broken foot, so only just starting to get back on the diet/exercise. Just think about what you have already lost and stone by stone not by the full amount.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all well what a week its been this months treatment will probably have to be abondoned as hubby has a suspected hernia poor love cant bend over at all its really hurting him so   is out. hosp say either abandon this month or get him to provide sample and buy a turkey baster and inject it ure self!
we not decided which yet!
sorry to hear hubbys not provided sample yet chazz to be honest and dont take this as an insult please.
I think u need to ask yourself does he really want a baby? as he seems to be putting everything in the way of you having one. twiggys right he doesnt need to go near a hospital just have a wazz in a jar then u whizzz it round to the hospital. its not difficult.
also if he wont go near a hospital whats it going to be like when u have treatment are u going to go to all the appts on ure own?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

_*Hi Shellebell & Suffolklady

Thank you for the support Shell. I did have a huge result as far as I am concerned on Friday. After I got off here I went and got dressed and sat in the living room with DH until DS went to school.

When he had gone off to school DH was sitting there looking rather worried, so I asked him what was wrong? He said that he was working up to doing something but everytime he thought about it his belly tied up into knot's  .

So I then said to him don't think about it or you will never do it. SO he said OK I will be back in a bit and he dissapeared into the bedroom .

I thought nothing more about it. 45 min went by and I could hear him swearing and talking to him self. When I went into the bedroom to see what was wrong I was so surprised to see him on the bed with the sample pot on the bed side locker       .

To cut a very long story short DH spent the best part of 2 hours trying to do it but sadly he couldn't.

We then had a massive talk about just what was going on with the baby thing.

He told me that he has been thinking about doing his sample for the last 2 and a half week's. He had been working up 2 doing it on Friday. I softly told him that may have not been the best thing for him 2 do. He then went on to say that it may not be fare of him to wake me up one morning (I work night's as you know) so that I can take his sample in to the hospital  .

Off course I then told him just what this means to me being treated for my blocked tubes.

Anyway I will not tell you all that was said as it could take a while. We have sorted out that the next time he is ready to do it, for him just to do it. Then he can wake me up and I will get it to the hospital.

This is a massive step in the right direction as far as I am concerned. I had no idea that DH was going to do it, and I told him that he was a little bit unfair not letting me in on his plan 's. But knowing just what he can be like I can understand why he didn't tell me.

Sorry to go on girl's but now that we have spoken, leaving nothing unsaid (and a lot of tear's from both of us) I know that he DOES  want a baby and he WILL do his sample.

How was your weekend shelle? How is the leg? Are you still spotting?

Suffolklady, I thought the samething myself but after talking to him on Friday everything is sorted out.

Hope everything is OK with you and thank you for listening to me again  

Love Charlotte*_


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Charlotte that is great u had a good heart to heart we all need it once in a while.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

chazz honey you are welcome i am glad dh is try to do sample is great news, try and get him to relax one night and help him along the way, or wake him up early morning and do it then he wont have time to think about it  sorry hon that may just be what i would do  anyway hope it happens soon. Remeber and keep sample in your poket and get it to the hospital within an hr. Would buying him magazines or anything help? have heard thats what they give them at hosp, although my dh did his at home and i dropped it off.

hi clare hows it going? must be evry hard being a nursary nurse.

suffolk lady i would go for the basting   good luck

shellebelle i would be exactly the same as you honey


me 2 me i am sure you are not to fat, i hate it when hospitals exclude people because of make  well done on weight loss honey

hope you all having a great weekend i have to run as have friends coming round to watch footie, can feel lots of fattening food and alcohol comming on  

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Twiggy hi,
It can be hard being a nursery nurse but I also look at in that I get to love and cuddle 18 beuitful children everyday, and one day I will have one of my own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

_*Hi All

Twiggy, Claire thank you both so much for what you have done for me. You have no idea just how comforting it is to know that you are here at the other end of my PC  .

I had a lovely weekend and week off to be honest . DH has spoilt me ssssooooooooo much and in more way's then one   .

Clare how are thing's with you hun?

Twiggy hope you are OK babe.

Well I had better get back to work 

Love to you all

Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x*_


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

ARGH its HSG today and I'e woken up well nervous just want to get it over with now!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

good luck clare, im sure u will be just fine


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

glad everythings sorted now chazz.
Dh and I have decided to abandon this months treatment as we cant be certain if he will be able get  a sample for me to baste poor loves in that much pain.
and we may have to delay any further treatment untill hes better.
love to ya all
-Gayle xxx


----------



## lauraj78 (Mar 28, 2006)

hiya when was you diagnosed with pcos and what tx have you had?

regards

Laura


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Everything was fine on my HSg jsut feeling crampy and sick at the mo.  
Hi Laura I was only diagnoised with PCOS last Nov so I've not had any treatment yet going back next week to hopefully sthart


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

clare glad hgc was fine. good luck honey

laura i was diagnosed 2 years ago, I was put on clomid as i wasnt ovualting but have just been told to stop it after 15 months and no bfp  I am going on to gonadotraphins next (injectable drugs - same as they use in ivf)

suffolk lady hope your dh gets beeter soon honey.

Hi me2me hows it going?

chazz glad you are doing well honey, we are always here if you need us.

I have been really down this week not sure why and dh shouted at me on the way to work this morning as he said i was in the wrong lane (which i wasnt) anyway i shouted back and ended up crying and i couldnt stop, i had to go into his work to calm down (as he was in on his own this morning) everything just getting on top of me with ttc, work pressure and my brother came round to show me scan pics last night and his girlfriend is getting really big (but i was very brave and smiled and said it was lovely). Anyway sorry for the moan thanks for listening,

twiggy xxx


----------



## lauraj78 (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks for your reply i was only given 12 months supply of clomid and i'm waiting for overian drilling in june.  i've read a lot of women on this site have had that injection drug but my gp has never mentioned it to me he said after the drilling my only option is ivf


----------



## lauraj78 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

_*Hi Girl's

This night working is killing me  . I am SO tiered and what do I do instead of sleeping in until 3 or 4 pm I wake up at 1 as fresh as a daisy  .

Claire good news that your hsg was clear. All the best with your ttc.

Lauraj I was diagnosed in September 2004 and I was just given Metformin 500 mg 3 x a day. I am not lucky enough to be given clomid as my hsg in 04 showed that I have blocked/damaged tubes. They are not completely sure witch and they wont do the lap & dye until me DH does his  sample.

Wishing you lot's of luck with the clomid Hun  

Twiggy  this is for you  I hope you feel better soon Hun. I know what you mean about the ttc getting you down  . I think  is going to show her face on time again . (.)(.) have gone all tingly and I am eating sweet thing's and rubbish as thought I haven't eaten for ages.

We are here for you whenever you need a chat Hun  

Suffolklady, I hope DH gets better soon. Send him my wishes for a speedy recovery. 

me2me, how are you doing babe? 

Well I am going to go now I will post again later if I can

Love Charlotte*_


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

clare - glad it all went ok 
Laura - i was dx in 2003 following 2 mc. i then had another mc. all i have had is scans which have shown i m getting more and more larger cysts. was given metformin, but it didnt agree with me. Now i have to lose about 8 stone before they will do anymore tests.


----------



## lauraj78 (Mar 28, 2006)

can i ask did you put weight on since you had pcos and taking metformin because i think thats what happened to me. the gp said to me that i'm the same weight now than i was when i was 32 weeks pg with my son

Laura
where abouts in notts do you live i'm in mansfield


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i have always been overweight, but in last 3 years i have gained about 2 stone  i am on notts/derby border. there r a few notts girls, why not come join us on the notts thread??


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi 

hi me2me how are you?

laura i have never been on met but am underweight (can apparently be a rare side effect of pcos) but think i hav every other symptom spot on  i was told to have ovarian drilling whilst waiting on ivf, but i didnt want to do that so asked them if i could do the injection drugs instead and they said yes. I am due to get ivf (private) in november if i dont get a cancellation before that.

chazz thanks for hug honey, hope witch doesnt show 

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi everyone how are we all today?


----------



## jamielynn (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi to all, 

Iam new to this .. how is every one doing ??


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi Jamielynn welcome to the thread.  I'm fine thanks how about you?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls, I  hope you all are well  

I have had the spotting stop after about 3 days of heaver/period stuff. Today been a bit yucky as if AF due again    body, not sure whether coming or going. DH has also had an accident in his car tonight. He is OK, thank god, but I think the car is a write off   He will ahve to use my car, so I suppose I will have to walk into work and have him pick me up.

Chazz ~ It seems like you managed to get a few things sorted with DH    pounce on him one morning before he realises what you are doing, grab the goods and run to the hosp  

Twiggy ~   I hope you are feeling better now hun. I have 'come out the other side' with both of my best mates having little un's. You really feel happy for them, but it still hurts  

Jamielynn ~ Welcome to the madness of the PCOS ladies   

Clare ~ Good news about the results 

me2me ~ Good luck with the weight loss, now my foot is better I am back on the exercise/diet, stated this weeked with a bike ride to the shops   it was a bit of a shock to the system  

Suffolklady ~ I hope DH is feeling better soon hun 

 to all


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks Shelly


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hi Girls

Well the  showed her face last night, at work of all places  .

Anyway I have a ? about charting my cycle, well my CD count actually.

Today is CD37 and it's exactly 37 day's from CD1 of last cycle. SO my ? is do I have 36 or 37 day cycles?

I know that this sound's like a  question but I have no idea just how to count what are my cycle day's.

I want to be a little more accurate when I work out my ovulation from now on. So I need to get a better understanding of my cycle.

Do you count the day's in between 1 bleed and another or do you count from CD1 to CD1.

Sorry if this does not make any sense  .

Shell, thank you for the support. When I got in from work this morning and he watched me change out of my pretty little undies and into my "DON'T COME NEAR ME IT IS THAT TIME OF THE MONTH AGAIN" He just sat me down on the bed and hugged me until I .

He has never done that before, bless him . I think he gets how it makes me feel when  arrives. He is now showing me his support in so many way's that I No longer feel as though I am the only one that wants this baby 

Hope you enjoyed the bike ride , I have been getting back on the old exercise bike myself recently. I did 10 min on Monday and it nearly killed me  . Well it had been almost a month.

Shell how is your DH? Hope he is OK Hun 

Claire, me2me, twiggy, Jamie, Emily, Juli, laura, suffolklady,gale (few ) hope you are all OK and sorry if I forgot anyone.

Love you you all

Charlotte*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Charlotte, this is what i've been told about working out calendar days not sure if it will help you or not.  As your AF started last night I would take today as CD1 .  I'm having a bit of the same problem as i want to know when days change if u get my meaning.  I was told anything after 10am is counted as the next day.  so anything that happens now i record for tomorrow but I get rather confused.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Claire

I had counted today as CD1 as when I got home from work AF was in full effect.

You are right about it being confussing, I must sound like a right  .

Thank's again 

Chazz


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm hoping to start Clomid next cylce and i'll be really stuck on when to take that!!  want to take it on an evening but which is evening of day 2 lol!! its all mad


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi can only speak as sec as am at work again

chazz sorry witch arrived, she needs a good  

hi clare i always took my clomid when i got up in the morning from day 3 to 7, if you take it at night would prob be the evening of day 3? better to check with doc.

hi to everyone else will be back later for personals.

well hospital called me yesterday and i got a cancellation for private ivf for october (instead of nov) so at least is another month closer,

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for that Twiggy will talk to the doc when we on tues about whens best to take it and what they class as a day etc.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Chazz ~ Sorry that AF showed up hun. I get confused about CD counting as well, but havent had regular cycles for ages anyway   

Twiggy ~ Another month closer   I hope it comes round soon for you

Clare ~ I hope you get some answers at the Dr's. I am bad enough with all the meds and vitamins I have to take at different times of the day   

 to everyone else.

Well DH is OK. He went to the Dr's last night to get his neck checked out, and he has slight whiplash. On painkillers now and must be OK as he is still going to work OK. We have a rental car coming from insurance company next week, until a decission is made about his car. So I have been good and walked to work (about 40 mins) knackering at the time, but starting to feel better.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi shellebell glad dh is ok honey, you are being very good walking to work.

clare any news from doc about when to take tabs honey?

i got to run as am going to home and garden show this afternoon so am leaving work early and got loads to do.

hope you all have a great weekend, speak soon,

adios,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i got an appointment on tues to go see consultant and get them so will talk it thru with them then


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

clare keep us upto date with how you get on honey, good luck with consultant 

well af started last night (about time) so i can hopefully start injecting this week sometime, i will call the hospital this morning to find out.

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will do twiggy . Goodluck with the injecting


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all 
justa  quickie to say thanks for all the good wishes Dh is feeling a little better now and has been told its not a hernia after all which is a relief.
Its only a  strain but he still cant bend over so i'm still helping him with his shoes and socks   
will catch up properly after the weekend love to you all
-Gayle xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

*Hi Girl's 

Twiggy, wishing you all the best with the injecting Hun  

Shell, how are you doing babe? Hope everything is OK.

Claire, keep us informed on how your appointment goes Hun.

Hi and how are you to everyone else.

Well I seen to have had a strange cycle this month . AF arrived on the 5th and was not quiet normal. I had a very heavy bleed but no pain just a little bit uncomfortable. I have been spotting ever since, just little bit's though.

What is really getting on my nerves is that fact that I am very hormonal. I am , then , than , then , then .

I bit poor DS head off today for no reason. He was only talking to me about his homework and a game and for some reason all I did was .

My mom even asked me if I could be pg, I said no as I have just had my period. She then said that all of my auntie had af's during there pg's with my cousin's  .

I have no idea what to think and if I should even bother to test.

The only other thing that I have noticed is I am always hungry, I have lower back pain (I had the same when I was having ds) and by (.)(.) feel strange. Also I am feeling very , shall we say fruity .

Anyway hope that you are all having a good weekend.

Love Charlotte*


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

chazz i would test just to put your mind at rest if nothing else, really hope you get a bfp honey           a girl in my town went to docs 2 weeks ago feeling not right and was told she was 8 1/2 months preg and she had a wee girl during the week    i take it she had periods as she couldnt be that thick not to know  anyway dont even think she knows who the dad is  another woman  i know got rushed to hosp with a suspected perforated bowl and came out with a baby, what a shock and she had had 2 kids before so she must have been having periods aswell. Good luck anyway you never know, will keep everything crossed for you.

hi gayle glad dh is feeling alittle better

hi to clare, dark angel, shellebell, jamielyn, me2me, laura and everyone i have missed hope you are having a great weekend.

well i called the hospital and i have to go in tuesday morning to start injections, lets hope this works, cant really afford ivf, well could just but would rather it worked more naturally shall we say. 

My muscles are killing me today, was out in the garden all yesterday afternoon, am digging out a pond and building a waterfall (not very well) got a quote from some gardeners and were all wanting 2-4 grand just for labour   its not even a big garden, so i thought i would give it a bash myself, but once start injecting dont want to be doing to much manual labour and the ground is so so hard like clay with big stones through it so having to pic axe it before digging- awwwch. Anyway going to try and get more done today as am back to work tomorrow.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi all well went to the Yorkshire girls meet last night, was a really good night apart from drank too much and being very sick (at least i waited till i got home!).  better get it all out of my system before tues!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way ladies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54073.new.html#new

xx


----------

